# Drivelers R us



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

New one ready to go


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 3, 2010)

Aw_right!_ I wanna be first!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Aw_right!_ I wanna be first!



If ya time it right,you can be last in the other thread


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Can't stop yawnin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> If ya time it right,you can be last in the other thread



He didn't time it right!       Morning all, and good night all.   I was up way too late last night working a cut from hades....Samsung in Korea isn't going to be happy until Tuesday!   Oh well....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Aw_right!_ I wanna be first!



Peckerwood!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Bugsy...how's Abbey doing with that ear infection?    She'll be getting a little surprise today in the mail.  I hope she likes it!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> He didn't time it right!       Morning all, and good night all.   I was up way too late last night working a cut from hades....Samsung in Korea isn't going to be happy until Tuesday!   Oh well....



gnite bone,


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a Peckerwood!!



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mornin,
Quack
Boneboy
Jeff
Cracker
Doug
Dawg
Just gettin ready to show someone a washer and dryer I'm tryin to unload....uh....I mean sell to some lucky person.
Had to pay to advertise it in the paper since things changed around here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> gnite bone,


Hey Andy!   


dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya



   Ya'll have a funfilled and safe holiday weekend!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> He didn't time it right!       Morning all, and good night all.   I was up way too late last night working a cut from hades....Samsung in Korea isn't going to be happy until Tuesday!   Oh well....



yeah I think he just wanted to be alpha,not omega


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin,
> Quack
> Boneboy
> Jeff
> ...



Morning Neil, Neal, Kneel...ever here of CL?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin,
> Quack
> Boneboy
> Jeff
> ...


Mornin Dude



boneboy96 said:


> Hey Andy!
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a funfilled and safe holiday weekend!


Thanks, you to.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Neil, Neal, Kneel...ever here of CL?



I dont like Craig. Too much funny business in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin,
> Quack
> Boneboy
> Jeff
> ...



Mornin' Sterlo!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Hey Andy!
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a funfilled and safe holiday weekend!



Same to ya Bob


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello Hello!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Andy!
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a funfilled and safe holiday weekend!



you do the same brother,be careful whatever you do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello!!!!!!!!



Mornin' SGG!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello!!!!!!!!



G'mornin
I heard you've been very mean to Doug


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya









Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin,
> Quack
> Boneboy
> Jeff
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> I dont like Craig. Too much funny business in there.






Hello my gray haired beer drankin buddy!!


If you would stay out of the "Hooker" section of CL you'd be alright...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello!!!!!!!!



Howdy SGG. Had a big salad last night and thought about you.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin,
> Quack
> Boneboy
> Jeff
> ...



mornin brother,


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello!!!!!!!!



I thought I told you not to come out till you could play nice.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hello my gray haired beer drankin buddy!!
> 
> 
> If you would stay out of the "Hooker" section of CL you'd be alright...



Dang dude....you swore not to tell anybody bout that.  

Your the one who told me about it.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Dude
> 
> 
> Thanks, you to.



how's it going dougie doug.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Hello!!!!!!!!



howdy mam,how are you this mornin.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> mornin brother,



What going on my brother froma nuther co. ?

Dude I think this is my first time ever that I am not going to be in your neck  of the woods for the 4th.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 3, 2010)

Mornin' awl yawl! Dang if you ain't a buncha _fast typers/typists!_ Wayyy to fast fer me!

Thought I'd show you my breakfast,in case you don't make it to the Outdoor Cookin' forum today. Eatcher heart out,yankees!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sterlo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to ya Bob



take some pix today of the finikey eater who dances with solo cups!...I mean dances solo!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

alright...back to bed.   stay safe ya'll!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' SGG!!!



Mornin to you!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> I heard you've been very mean to Doug



It was hilarious!!! He started screaming and slammed the shower door, then he was running in place until he got traction and took off. I don't think I've ever laughed that hard.



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy SGG. Had a big salad last night and thought about you.



Hey Sterlo! With Ranch???



dougefresh said:


> I thought I told you not to come out till you could play nice.



I'm nice to everyone else!!!



DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy mam,how are you this mornin.



Hey! I'm good. How about you?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was hilarious!!! He started screaming and slammed the shower door, then he was running in place until he got traction and took off. I don't think I've ever laughed that hard.



Next time,you've GOT to video that


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Good mornin` folks! And a good mornin` to Miss Karen!  

Hope everybody is ready for the holiday, and understands the significance of it (ain`t much better than insultin` the king, shootin` redcoats and takin` their hair, and send the survivors back to their island. No I don`t like the english much).

Quack, Coozie sends his regards. Between mule drool, mud, gar slime, and a little smut from that hi-voltage charge, he is a different cupholder now!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Mornin' awl yawl! Dang if you ain't a buncha _fast typers/typists!_ Wayyy to fast fer me!



What up my Cracker Bro? I think you and my SGG are the only two left in the world with dail up. When I'm at home I'll post, go do a load of cloths, post, respool a reel, post, take a nap, post.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang dude....you swore not to tell anybody bout that.
> 
> Your the one who told me about it.





Loose lips sink ships...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What going on my brother froma nuther co. ?
> 
> Dude I think this is my first time ever that I am not going to be in your neck  of the woods for the 4th.



you aint missin nothin, i would trade with ya in a minute.been raining here everyday this week matter of fact it's rainin now looks like my 4th is gonna be a wet one.happy 4th of july to you  and yours doug.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning ya'll.... I'm off to NJ to pack. Those of you on my FB page... watch for the funny pics along the way. 14 hr drive in 20minutes.... hhhhhmmmmm. I wish!!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Mornin' awl yawl! Dang if you ain't a buncha _fast typers/typists!_ Wayyy to fast fer me!
> 
> Thought I'd show you my breakfast,in case you don't make it to the Outdoor Cookin' forum today. Eatcher heart out,yankees!



mornin dave,


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Peckerwood!!


Pleeze don' hit me no mo', boss! I got muh mind right!


Sterlo58 said:


> I dont like Craig. Too much funny business in there.



X's2!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks! And a good mornin` to Miss Karen!
> 
> Hope everybody is ready for the holiday, and understands the significance of it (ain`t much better than insultin` the king, shootin` redcoats and takin` their hair, and send the survivors back to their island. No I don`t like the english much).
> 
> Quack, Coozie sends his regards. Between mule drool, mud, gar slime, and a little smut from that hi-voltage charge, he is a different cupholder now!



mornin brother nic,


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> you aint missin nothin, i would trade with ya in a minute.been raining here everyday this week matter of fact it's rainin now looks like my 4th is gonna be a wet one.happy 4th of july to you  and yours doug.


 Yea thats what we heard, SGG talked to my grandmother the other day and she said it was a good thing we had to change our plans. Looks like we may be down that way in a few weeks.

Back at ya.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Next time,you've GOT to video that



I was going to video tape this one, but you know... he was getting in the shower and all.  That's what made it even funnier.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up my Cracker Bro? I think you and my SGG are the only two left in the world with dail up. When I'm at home I'll post, go do a load of cloths, post, respool a reel, post, take a nap, post.........


Mornin',fellow cracker! Yeah,I doze off,sometimes! It's why I don't drivel much - not only am I on dial-up,I'm a full-grown computer dummy,too!


DAWGsfan2 said:


> you aint missin nothin, i would trade with ya in a minute.been raining here everyday this week matter of fact it's rainin now looks like my 4th is gonna be a wet one.happy 4th of july to you  and yours doug.





DAWGsfan2 said:


> mornin dave,



Send summa that rain up _my way,_ cracker-brother! My crops are shrivelin' up!

Good mornin' to everybody I missed on the first "crawl-through!"


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Morning ya'll.... I'm off to NJ to pack. Those of you on my FB page... watch for the funny pics along the way. 14 hr drive in 20minutes.... hhhhhmmmmm. I wish!!!!



Mornin Yara. Drive safe!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks! And a good mornin` to Miss Karen!
> 
> Hope everybody is ready for the holiday, and understands the significance of it (ain`t much better than insultin` the king, shootin` redcoats and takin` their hair, and send the survivors back to their island. No I don`t like the english much).
> 
> Quack, Coozie sends his regards. Between mule drool, mud, gar slime, and a little smut from that hi-voltage charge, he is a different cupholder now!


Mornin Sir



YaraG. said:


> Morning ya'll.... I'm off to NJ to pack. Those of you on my FB page... watch for the funny pics along the way. 14 hr drive in 20minutes.... hhhhhmmmmm. I wish!!!!


MorninDirve safe them roads are gona be packed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks! And a good mornin` to Miss Karen!
> 
> Hope everybody is ready for the holiday, and understands the significance of it (ain`t much better than insultin` the king, shootin` redcoats and takin` their hair, and send the survivors back to their island. No I don`t like the english much).
> 
> Quack, Coozie sends his regards. Between mule drool, mud, gar slime, and a little smut from that hi-voltage charge, he is a different cupholder now!




Thanks Nico...




crackerdave said:


> Pleeze don' hit me no mo', boss! I got muh mind right!
> 
> 
> X's2!





Mr Dave, you AIN'T NEVER had yo mind right!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Mornin',fellow cracker! Yeah,I doze off,sometimes! It's why I don't drivel much - not only am I on dial-up,I'm a full-grown computer dummy,too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wish i could give it all to ya! talk to my uncle other day and he was crying cause his mater's were burnin up.idk


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Good mornin` Yara! And for the second time, good mornin` Miss Karen!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

​


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` Yara! And for the second time, good mornin` Miss Karen!!!



Hey Nic! I'm sorry, my computer is being extra slow this morning. 

I hope you have a good weekend!! Got any plans?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Nic! I'm sorry, my computer is being extra slow this morning.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend!! Got any plans?





Yes ma`am! Grillin`, fishin`, and plunderin` in the swamp!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes ma`am! Grillin`, fishin`, and plunderin` in the swamp!!



That sounds fun!!! Need any help? 

We are going to take the boys to watch the fireworks here in town.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That sounds fun!!! Need any help?
> 
> We are going to take the boys to watch the fireworks here in town.





Care to guess who will accompany me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That sounds fun!!! Need any help?
> 
> We are going to take the boys to watch the fireworks here in town.





What do they do down there, shoot off one firecracker, and everybody Ooooooo's and Awwwww's???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What do they do down there, shoot off one firecracker, and everybody Ooooooo's and Awwwww's???


















  Hey! Wait a minute! That could apply to me too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Care to guess who will accompany me?





A guinea??


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ​



Havin' a little Krazy Korn fer breakfast there,my Messkin brother?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A guinea??



nic,you aint gotta take that layin down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Care to guess who will accompany me?



Well....it probably ain't Doug. I hear he dances in place and screams if he sees a snake


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> nic,you aint gotta take that layin down.





I`m gonna round me up a guinea, and use Coozie as a choppin` block to decapitate it with one of my hawks!!!  

Pics will follow!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna round me up a guinea, and use Coozie as a choppin` block to decapitate it with one of my hawks!!!
> 
> Pics will follow!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Care to guess who will accompany me?



Coozie???



Hooked On Quack said:


> What do they do down there, shoot off one firecracker, and everybody Ooooooo's and Awwwww's???



No, they burn stuff down too!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Well....it probably ain't Doug. I hear he dances in place and screams if he sees a snake



So funny!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning folks!!........Fixing to head up to Powder Springs Ga. to hang out, and shoot bows with a few good folks from here!!

Ya'll have safe holiday weekend!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Coozie???





Yep! he needs contact with some reptiles!!!  

He really enjoyed the time spent on the Flint River yesterday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Coozie???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could have seen that!!!! Well...not all of it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep! he needs contact with some reptiles!!!
> 
> He really enjoyed the time spent on the Flint River yesterday!







Jeff C. said:


> I wish I could have seen that!!!! Well...not all of it



In the whole 14 years I've known Doug, I have never heard him scream like that. He thought that snake was fixin to get him.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning good happy folkz.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Don`t know why, but I am in very rare form today...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning good happy folkz.


Well figured you comin in here hollerin would shut my loader off.

What up buddy


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning folks!!........Fixing to head up to Powder Springs Ga. to hang out, and shoot bows with a few good folks from here!!
> 
> Ya'll have safe holiday weekend!!



enjoy yourself,tell erybody i said hello.wish i could be there be safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Alright Folks!!! I'm gonna go put some Meat on the smoker Cut some grass Pick up a rental car for travel tomorrow and try to have a decent time tonight

Y'all have a Safe and Fun 4th

Check back later!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> In the whole 14 years I've known Doug, I have never heard him scream like that. He thought that snake was fixin to get him.



ol doug you care to plain........


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Alright Folks!!! I'm gonna go put some Meat on the smoker Cut some grass Pick up a rental car for travel tomorrow and try to have a decent time tonight
> 
> Y'all have a Safe and Fun 4th
> 
> Check back later!!!



stay safe jeff, c-ya


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

whats happinin in here


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 3, 2010)

Mornin driveby!   Got 4 butts and a brisket on right now!   Yall have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> whats happinin in here



You done missed it,....Nic has already cleaned up this thread.It got rough,I've got 2 warnings,Otis has been banned,quack says he's leaving


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> whats happinin in here



whole bunch of nothin!.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You done missed it,....Nic has already cleaned up this thread.It got rough,I've got 2 warnings,Otis has been banned,quack says he's leaving





And Seth is bein` watched, closely...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin driveby!   Got 4 butts and a brisket on right now!   Yall have a good'un!



4whole butts,that must be some grillwhats up matty


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin driveby!   Got 4 butts and a brisket on right now!   Yall have a good'un!


Brisket


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And Seth is bein` watched, closely...



hey nick how ya doing


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Alright Folks!!! I'm gonna go put some Meat on the smoker Cut some grass Pick up a rental car for travel tomorrow and try to have a decent time tonight
> 
> Y'all have a Safe and Fun 4th
> 
> Check back later!!!


Don't forget to weekeat around my boat.

Have a good one.



DAWGsfan2 said:


> ol doug you care to plain........


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=547127



Seth carter said:


> whats happinin in here


I'd send you a PM but THEY are hackin into them too.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t know why, but I am in very rare form today...



Please don't ban me!!!!!



DAWGsfan2 said:


> ol doug you care to plain........



I put a fake snake in the shower and he screamed and started running in place.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't forget to weekeat around my boat.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> ...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Please ban me!!!!!


You need to be.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You need to be.



NICODEMUS........ ban dougefresh..... he's changing my posts.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t know why, but I am in very rare form today...


That's a good thing.



dougefresh said:


> Well figured you comin in here hollerin would shut my loader off.
> 
> What up buddy


Hey Doug, what been happening?



DAWGsfan2 said:


> enjoy yourself,tell erybody i said hello.wish i could be there be safe.


Hey Dawg



Jeff C. said:


> Alright Folks!!! I'm gonna go put some Meat on the smoker Cut some grass Pick up a rental car for travel tomorrow and try to have a decent time tonight
> 
> Y'all have a Safe and Fun 4th
> 
> Check back later!!!


You too Jeff. Be safe.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Please don't ban me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I put a fake snake in the shower and he screamed and started running in place.


Karen, you been mischevious again?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Please don't ban me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I put a fake snake in the shower and he screamed and started running in place.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's a good thing.
> 
> Hey Doug, what been happening?
> 
> ...



how's it going this mornin hogtrap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t know why, but I am in very GAY form today...




Dooooooooo Whaaaaaaat???






Jeff C. said:


> Alright Folks!!! I'm gonna go put some Meat on the smoker smoke some grass Pick up a rental car for travel tomorrow and try to have a decent time tonight
> 
> Y'all have a Safe and Fun 4th
> 
> Check back later!!!





Peace out bro...



DAWGsfan2 said:


> 4whole butts,that must be some grillwhats up matty



Mattie be luvin sum BUTTZZZZZZZZZ!!




dougefresh said:


> Don't forget to weekeat around my boat.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> ...






"Weekeat around my boat"?????????   


Weekeat, what the.... is "weekeat"????


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Please don't ban me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I put a fake snake in the shower and he screamed and started running in place.



doug at least she's got a since of humor.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> NICODEMUS........ ban me..... please


If you would have just stayed in the shed.


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, what been happening?



WORK Back on days, perminent.

Had 87hrs last week, think it time to head up your way and hit Acadamy and BPS. I need a little combo therapy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Karen, you been mischevious again?



I haven't been doing anything!!!



Seth carter said:


>



He deserved it.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> If you would have just stayed in the shed.



Don't make me jump on my cycle.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Weekeat around my boat"?????????
> 
> 
> Weekeat, what the.... is "weekeat"????


Wasn't sure if I could post WEEEEEDThat and quite messing with me because I'm dyslectic, next time I'll try to remember to use my left middle when typin WEEEEED


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Don't make me jump on my cycle.



I thought you were supper glued to it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Don't make me jump on my cycle.



We men know very well the sounds that cycle makes when cranked up


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 3, 2010)

back for a bit, how are y'all this mornin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> how's it going this mornin hogtrap


Great, thinking of the Bonny Blue.



dougefresh said:


> If you would have just stayed in the shed.
> 
> 
> WORK Back on days, perminent.
> ...


Well come on bud! Stop by here fo a bite to eat, then we go huh?

 Uh, huh


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I haven't been doing anything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He deserved it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> back for a bit, how are y'all this mornin?



gettin more sleepy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> back for a bit, how are y'all this mornin?


 
Them oil slicked oysters made you change your name again??


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> back for a bit, how are y'all this mornin?



What up BroWorking Thinking bout riding the golf cart out by the rock pile to look for snakes. Did ya find anything on the beach to poke?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> back for a bit, how are y'all this mornin?



Not bad Ky.....you are lookin rough though.  

Your avatar that is.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> back for a bit, how are y'all this mornin?


Hey KBH, where you be today?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them oil slicked oysters made you change your name again??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

Yo..  How's things a going this morn...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up BroWorking Thinking bout riding the golf cart out by the rock pile to look for snakes. Did ya find anything on the beach to poke?


Wow, wish ize at the rock pile. Kinda cool dis morning. May have been moving.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo..  How's things a going this morn...


Morning Kim i see you survived.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Please don't ban me!!!!!





I`m not in the habit of bannin` an angel!  





Quack, don`t nobody move, or the Coozie dies!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Kim i see you survived.



Yeah, I did.  Work lost out today though...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not in the habit of bannin` an angel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



send coozie my way nick


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not in the habit of bannin` an angel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoops,I moved


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, wish ize at the rock pile. Kinda cool dis morning. May have been moving.



Its way to purty of a day to be at work. Ifin I see any I'll let ya know. We have a ice machine to so I keep him fresh for ya.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah, I did.  Work lost out today though...


Yep, att'll happen ever now an then.



dougefresh said:


> Its way to purty of a day to be at work. Ifin I see any I'll let ya know. We have a ice machine to so I keep him fresh for ya.


Great, Hey when you be this way. 'Member we eat an go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

good morning, Peeps!
 Fishbait is stalking thru stewart county looking for a hog to kill. The stoopid feeder was hung up again but he got it fixed. 
I swear i'm gonna have to find a screen to clean the corn with. Them automatic feeders do not handle pieces of stalks and cob well.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them oil slicked oysters made you change your name again??


had a bit of nostalgia roll over me...... I was thinkin about about changing to slick....run


dougefresh said:


> What up BroWorking Thinking bout riding the golf cart out by the rock pile to look for snakes. Did ya find anything on the beach to poke?


found some jellyfish....and a couple of large women that needed to be pushed back into the water 'fore they dried out, tough watching them beach themselves


Sterlo58 said:


> Not bad Ky.....you are lookin rough though.
> 
> Your avatar that is.


changed it....feeling better today


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey KBH, where you be today?


I beez down in PCB


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> found some jellyfish....and a couple of large women that needed to be pushed back into the water 'fore they dried out, tough watching them beach themselves


 
Oh lawdy, now you're one of the rainbow warriors for greenpeace...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lawdy, now you're one of the rainbow warriors for greenpeace...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> had a bit of nostalgia roll over me...... I was thinkin about about changing to slick....run
> 
> found some jellyfish....and a couple of large women that needed to be pushed back into the water 'fore they dried out, tough watching them beach themselves
> 
> ...


Rok on bro. Hey i gotta go to ammo storage. Ran lo yesdiddy. Need to clean, restock, an reload. BBL. Get with me bout that other stuff later Doug. Take care.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Great, Hey when you be this way. 'Member we eat an go.


10/4 hope to make it up that way soon.What you got planed next weekend?



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> found some jellyfish....and a couple of large women that needed to be pushed back into the water 'fore they dried out, tough watching them beach themselves
> 
> changed it....feeling better today


Them beached whiles always need a little pokin.

You still look a little ruffled around the edges.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Rok on bro. Hey i gotta go to ammo storage. Ran lo yesdiddy. Need to clean, restock, an reload. BBL. Get with me bout that other stuff later Doug. Take care.



have a good un HT.... I am out too..... holler atchy'all later!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Don't make me jump on my cycle.



If i was you, i don't think i would jump on to or in anything right now. No telling what booby traps and land mines await you....


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If i was you, i don't think i would jump on to or in anything right now. No telling what booby traps and land mines await you....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2010)

Good Goobly Goobers, what ya'll up to?? 

Quick *HI* gotta go help put the hot dogs in da buns & sacks to give out this afternoon............... Karen, ya'll going early to Paulk?  Sign Tanner up for the watermelon eating contest and I bet he could skinny up the greases poll for the $100 too!!  
Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmmmm.....
On topic forum locked down?
I guess the mods have spent too much time deleting fluff in there. I haven't seen too many posts that were "off" but i guess they got tired of deleting them?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmmmm.....
> On topic forum locked down?
> I guess the mods have spent too much time deleting fluff in there. I haven't seen too many posts that were "off" but i guess they got tired of deleting them?


 
With 60k members and growing the concept of having forums that don't have to be heavily moderated is a pie in the sky dream. More power to them, but the odds aren't in their favor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> With 60k members and growing the concept of having forums that don't have to be heavily moderated is a pie in the sky dream. More power to them, but the odds aren't in their favor.



Should i volunteer to be a mod? Speaking of Volunteers, i promise to ban all Tennessee football forum fans. It's the least i could do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Should i volunteer to be a mod? Speaking of Volunteers, i promise to ban all Tennessee football forum fans. It's the least i could do.


Sure, go for it...

And while your at it;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550880


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, go for it...
> 
> And while your at it;
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550880


mmmm good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, go for it...
> 
> And while your at it;
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550880



woohooo!!!!!! 
It is that time of year isn't it? Now all we need is "hunting over corn" and "where is Swap and sell" to have a Trifecta!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohooo!!!!!!
> It is that time of year isn't it? Now all we need is "hunting over corn" and "where is Swap and sell" to have a Trifecta!



You forgot the "why can't I post in the S&S"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> mmmm good.



What time you getting off work???  
If ya'll aren't gonna make it to Paulk in time for the give aways I'll save Tanner & Carter some..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohooo!!!!!!
> It is that time of year isn't it? Now all we need is "hunting over corn" and "where is Swap and sell" to have a Trifecta!


 
I think the S&S is covered, but I'll see what I can do on the corn subject..


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What time you getting off work???
> If ya'll aren't gonna make it to Paulk in time for the give aways I'll save Tanner & Carter some..........



Looks like the machine is gona run till sometime in the morning, so stuck here till at least 7pm. We should make it in time for the fireworks. It sure is nice outside.

Thanks they would like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

OK Wobbert Woo

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550887


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like the machine is gona run till sometime in the morning, so stuck here till at least 7pm. We should make it in time for the fireworks. It sure is nice outside.
> 
> Thanks they would like that.



Got'em covered then!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

Free puppies


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Free puppies


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got'em covered then!!


Thanks



Seth carter said:


> Free puppies


where, what kind, how many, and by free what to you realy mean?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Wobbert Woo
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550887



and.....we're......off!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> and.....we're......off!!!


Well get in there,,,,,,,,,,,,dang instigators....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> where, what kind, how many, and by free what to you realy mean?



at my house some kind of dog 8 of them and free means come and get um


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well get in there,,,,,,,,,,,,dang instigators....



i got s/s covered too.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> at my house some kind of dog 8 of them and free means come and get um


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> at my house some kind of dog 8 of them and free means come and get um


 
I heard they are real tasty too, as long as you have a good Vietnamese recipe..


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard they are real tasty too, as long as you have a good Vietnamese recipe..


 


I got a good Korean one for Labs!


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

I see the pot stirrers are out in force today: baiting and dogs...now we just need a picture of a panther and sasquatch playing twista.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> I see the pot stirrers are out in force today: baiting and dogs...now we just need a picture of a panther and sasquatch playing twista.


 
I think that one is covered over in the trail cam forums...


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think that one is covered over in the trail cam forums...


 

How about........shooting dogs with and without collars while running acrossed posted land


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> How about........shooting dogs with and without collars while running acrossed posted land


 
Ummm, go for it,,,,,,,,, i'm sure it will be a lock in for your future mod status...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> How about........shooting dogs with and without collars while running acrossed posted land


What is that wrong


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> at my house some kind of dog 8 of them and free means come and get um


I've got some,too.Beautiful full-blood,un-papered Labs.
Serious.  Send pm if interested.


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, go for it,,,,,,,,, i'm sure it will be a lock in for your future mod status...


 


I serously doubt it would have any effect on the outcome 





dougefresh said:


> What is that wrong


 


Not sure, start a thread about it and see.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I've got some,too.Beautiful full-blood,un-papered Labs.
> Serious.  Send pm if interested.




Yall are killing me. I need an outside dog to chase deer back onto our property and don't want to spend alot of money or time with just in case.JK

The wifey and youngum want a new puppy but we are gona hafta wait a little longer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I've got some,too.Beautiful full-blood,un-papered Labs.
> Serious.  Send pm if interested.



put them in te swap and sell thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yall are killing me. I need an outside dog to chase deer back onto our property and don't want to spend alot of money or time with just in case.JK
> 
> The wifey and youngum want a new puppy but we are gona hafta wait a little longer.


Use corn, it's cheaper...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> Not sure, start a thread about it and see.


Just did.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use corn, it's cheaper...


Now you tell me. I normaly use PB but just found out that was wrong too.


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> put them in te swap and sell thread.


 


must be a slow day on the lease 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use corn, it's cheaper...


 


is that a proven fact or personel opinion?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> must be a slow day on the lease
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fact, just don't mix your corn with peanut butter if you use a mechanical feeder. Kind of messy.


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fact, just don't mix your corn with peanut butter if you use a mechanical feeder. Kind of messy.


 


So what is your prefered weapon of choice for spotlighting a peanut field in July?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> So what is your prefered weapon of choice for spotlighting a peanut field in July?


 
My .270 with iron sights and that 10 million candlepower spotlight Quack has.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



You need to eat something. Its gona get cold in the shed this winter.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmmm.... my popcorn bait didn't work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hmmm.... my popcorn bait didn't work.


 
Sure it did, you just didn't read through the thread well...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You need to eat something. Its gona get cold in the shed this winter.



It's okay. The money I got from selling all your reels will keep me warm.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hmmm.... my popcorn bait didn't work.



did you put enough salt on it?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> did you put enough salt on it?



I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

What's goin on in here???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's goin on in here???



hunting over corn, Otis starting fires, swap and selling, drinking sweet tea, placing seafood orders to Bubbette( bringing home 15 pounds of live blue crabs!), trying to give away puppies, DougE about to scare the bejesus outta SGG, you know...... all the usual stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hunting over corn, Otis starting fires, swap and selling, drinking sweet tea, placing seafood orders to Bubbette( bringing home 15 pounds of live blue crabs!), trying to give away puppies, DougE about to scare the bejesus outta SGG, you know...... all the usual stuff.




Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My .270 with iron sights and that 10 million candlepower spotlight Quack has.


 


why does Quack have a spotlight? It is a proven fact there are no deer on his place at night, just ask Mitch.  





rhbama3 said:


> hunting over corn, Otis starting fires, swap and selling, drinking sweet tea, placing seafood orders to Bubbette( bringing home 15 pounds of live blue crabs!), trying to give away puppies, DougE about to scare the bejesus outta SGG, you know...... all the usual stuff.


 


you are do man


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

i saw my life flash before my very eyes....


never....ever...walk up on a sleeping pit bull
i say that for size ref, not breed stereotype


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> i saw my life flash before my very eyes....
> 
> 
> never....ever...walk up on a sleeping pit bull
> i say that for size ref, not breed stereotype


you know that pit bulls are the debel


How'd the hair cut turn out? Did you get a lolly pop for being a good boy and sitting still.


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's okay. The money I got from selling all your reels will keep me warm.


 


Thanks! Shimanos 3 for a $1 can't be beat! 






dougefresh said:


> you know that pit bulls are the debel
> 
> 
> How'd the hair cut turn out? Did you get a lolly pop for being a good boy and sitting still.


 



Lets shave his head and make him walk backwards and see if anyone notices.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> Thanks! Shimanos 3 for a $1000 can't be beat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed it for ya


Now I can get them Penn's I've been droolin over.



You hold him I got the shaver ready. I got some body paint we can use for his nose and mouth and think I have a pair of sunglasses also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hunting over corn, Otis starting fires, swap and selling, drinking sweet tea, placing seafood orders to Bubbette( bringing home 15 pounds of live blue crabs!), trying to give away puppies, DougE about to scare the bejesus outta SGG, you know...... all the usual stuff.



I think this qualifies for a _mini DD_ Bama

Blue crabs???....Lucky Dog!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> you know that pit bulls are the debel
> 
> 
> How'd the hair cut turn out? Did you get a lolly pop for being a good boy and sitting still.



i didnt have to scalp her, so i guess it was good all around.


no lolly pop.
knew i got jipped...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> i saw my life flash before my very eyes....
> 
> 
> never....ever...walk up on a sleeping pit bull
> i say that for size ref, not breed stereotype



Or an awake Pitbull....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think this qualifies for a _mini DD_ Bama
> 
> Blue crabs???....Lucky Dog!!!!



Jeff, i have been craving boiled blue crabs for months! I got a quick fix with a fried softshell crab po boy down in N'awlins but it wasnt the same. It sux not having a good seafood market here in town so we make the most of these trips when we can.
Speaking of sucking.... sitting here in a recliner with an icepack on my knee, which is about the size of a grapefruit. Today is really the first day i've been able to stay off it( as long as the beeper don't go off).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> why does Quack have a spotlight? It is a proven fact there are no deer on his place at night, just ask Mitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know not of which you speak????


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Or an awake Pitbull....



im glad she knows my voice...

if i had been near a tree i think i woulda climbed it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

I think I just suckerd my releife into comming into work eairly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> With 60k members and growing the concept of having forums that don't have to be heavily moderated is a pie in the sky dream. More power to them, but the odds aren't in their favor. [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes they are...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Jeff, i have been craving boiled blue crabs for months! I got a quick fix with a fried softshell crab po boy down in N'awlins but it wasnt the same. It sux not having a good seafood market here in town so we make the most of these trips when we can.
> Speaking of sucking.... sitting here in a recliner with an icepack on my knee, which is about the size of a grapefruit. Today is really the first day i've been able to stay off it( as long as the beeper don't go off).



Well you just ruined your blue crabs...Do I gotta teach ya everything,you  supposed to steam them and use beer not water


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Well you just ruined your blue crabs...Do I gotta teach ya everything,you  supposed to steam them and use beer not water





BEER??? Did somebody say BEER???


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BEER??? Did somebody say BEER???



No they said weekeat.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Ya'll have a wonderful 4th. Fixin to take care of a few things and head south. I finaly get a day off and I'm gona enjoy ever stinking minute of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> No they said weekeat.




Ya idjit...




dougefresh said:


> Ya'll have a wonderful 4th. Fixin to take care of a few things and head south. I finaly get a day off and I'm gona enjoy ever stinking minute of it.





Have a good one bro!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ya'll have a wonderful 4th. Fixin to take care of a few things and head south. I finaly get a day off and I'm gona enjoy ever stinking minute of it.



later dood. dont blow yer fangers off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

Welllllllll, after working 12hrs on the backside last night and getting 3hrs sleep today I feel like doggie poo, think I'm gonna pop a top, or 10!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Well you just ruined your blue crabs...Do I gotta teach ya everything,you  supposed to steam them and use beer not water



I don't have a steamer big enough for crabs. Besides, ain't nothing wrong with boiling in crab boil, just don't overcook them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllll, after working 12hrs on the backside last night and getting 3hrs sleep today I feel like doggie poo, think I'm gonna pop a top, or 10!!


 
Now I know where that smell is coming from..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I know where that smell is coming from..



I'm freshly bathed and shaved, thank you...


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know not of which you speak????


 


Sending Mark over with his thutty thutty 





Nicodemus said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > With 60k members and growing the concept of having forums that don't have to be heavily moderated is a pie in the sky dream. More power to them, but the odds aren't in their favor. [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm freshly bathed and shaved, thank you...



MMMM......is that old spice after shave I smell there sport.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't have a steamer big enough for crabs. Besides, ain't nothing wrong with boiling in crab boil, just don't overcook them.



Crab boil suits me fine, be there in a few hours. It's a long way from my neck of the woods to yours. Keep the beer cold and the crabs .......well.......steamy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> MMMM......is that old spice after shave I smell there sport.


 
He doesn't wear anything but Brut..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He doesn't wear anything but Brut..



Oh...I should have known. A guy classy enough to drink Milwaukees Best Ice would only wear Brut.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't have a steamer big enough for crabs. Besides, ain't nothing wrong with boiling in crab boil, just don't overcook them.



Suggestion....Old beer keg makes a great steamer


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

otis said:


> hey nic






NO!!!


Now, I`m fixin` to eat a ribeye and twiced baked tater. Then I`m headed to the river to fish till dark!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> NO!!!
> 
> 
> Now, I`m fixin` to eat a ribeye and twiced baked tater. Then I`m headed to the river to fish till dark!



can i come can i can i


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> NO!!!
> 
> 
> Now, I`m fixin` to eat a ribeye and twiced baked tater. Then I`m headed to the river to fish till dark!



Awesome!
Hear that, Idjits?
shooting baby bucks, baiting with corn, and swap and sell threads are good till dark!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i come can i can i





if you were closer, you could go fishin` with me. The ribeye, nope!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Awesome!
> Hear that, Idjits?
> shooting baby bucks, baiting with corn, and swap and sell threads are good till dark!!



Wide open with no hall monitor.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> if you were closer, you could go fishin` with me. The ribeye, nope!!



i dont care bout the ribeye i wanna go fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Suggestion....Old beer keg makes a great steamer



And Boiler...I think I have an old one around here somewhere...just no top,but that can be remedied.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> And Boiler...I think I have an old one around here somewhere...just no top,but that can be remedied.



Cut the top of the keg off and us that to fit back on or we use an oven rack wrapped in aluminum foil....You will also need a small rack in the bottom to keep the crabs out of the beer/vinegar mix.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Bama go get one of those 3 in1 or 4 in1 fryer,steamer,boiler, ???. They work fine for smaller amounts and aren't that expensive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Cut the top of the keg off and us that to fit back on or we use an oven rack wrapped in aluminum foil....You will also need a small rack in the bottom to keep the crabs out of the beer/vinegar mix.....



Somehow the top got separated from the Keg


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Somehow the top got separated from the Keg



use the oven rack,just place a few cast iron frying pans to top....keeps the critters in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Haven't used that thing in years....you got my curiosity up now. I need to go scrounge around in the barn for it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Alright, I'm gonna go get cleaned up, check on the smoker, and get ready to chow down. Check back later Folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a mo-shed-dy ??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550943


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a mo-shed-dy ??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550943



You just mean....How about I get you a machete


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a mo-shed-dy ??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550943





jmfauver said:


> You just mean....How about I get you a machete



mo-shed-dy's are sharper than machete's. I thought everybody knew that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mo-shed-dy's are sharper than machete's. I thought everybody knew that!


 
Kewl, theun I definitly neede to fine whur to git wun...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mo-shed-dy's are sharper than machete's. I thought everybody knew that!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Crab boil suits me fine, be there in a few hours. It's a long way from my neck of the woods to yours. Keep the beer cold and the crabs .......well.......steamy.



He don't have 'em yet, and if he don't agree to fry some of em, then he may not get any.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He don't have 'em yet, and if he don't agree to fry some of em, then he may not get any.



I hope you are texting while you drive. Otherwise, open the cooler and let the crabs have a breather!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 3, 2010)

Just my .02 ..... The Carolinas are gross. Never again will I stay any where in the Carolinas.... ever!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

Cut Calina a break!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 3, 2010)

N.Carolina just passed that "no guns during declared emergencies" bill...


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

Missed starting another thread I see!! Dang rebels.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> Missed starting another thread I see!! Dang rebels.



Ya need to stay awake longer or get up earlier to start one


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 3, 2010)

I heard they don't allow drivelers up there either


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

hhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat



DALE JR IS AWSOME


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> DALE JR IS AWSOME



uhhhhhh,NO he is not...Jimmy Johnson is awesome,Dale Sr was awesome,Richard Petty was Awesome,and yes I will even give Jeff Gordon his due....When JR wins 3 or 4 championships then you can call him awesome,cause right now he is just plain awful!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> uhhhhhh,NO he is not...Jimmy Johnson is awesome,Dale Sr was awesome,Richard Petty was Awesome,and yes I will even give Jeff Gordon his due....When JR wins 3 or 4 championships then you can call him awesome,cause right now he is just plain awful!!!!



IDJIT:w


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> IDJIT:



you calling me an idjit....tisk tisk tisk maybe one day when you get older you will understand history,so until then get back in the basement....now that Quack and I are friends I gotta find someone else to put down there to drive you batty


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ya need to stay awake longer or get up earlier to start one


I need to be around more, I guess.


Garcia Mitchler said:


> I heard they don't allow drivelers up there either


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> I need to be around more, I guess.



sometimes you just gotta...don't worry I am from MD originally,if anyone messes with ya just let me know


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you calling me an idjit....tisk tisk tisk maybe one day when you get older you will understand history,so until then get back in the basement....now that Quack and I are friends I gotta find someone else to put down there to drive you batty



i blew up the basement


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i blew up the basement



Fine fine fine,guess that means you  have to stay in the attic now!I think for fun I gonna make some calls to see who needs to be there with you...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just got word from Fishbait:
black hog down! Nice sized boar.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Fine fine fine,guess that means you  have to stay in the attic now!I think for fun I gonna make some calls to see who needs to be there with you...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 3, 2010)

I hate my guts and all my vital organs.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I hate my guts and all my vital organs.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Seths done blown the page up again. 
Seth go back and delete some whipping smileys. JM's right anyway. Dale Sr. was awesome, Dale jr is a whiny little wannabe that hasn't proven himself yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I hate my guts and all my vital organs.....



Yuengling strikes again?



still waiting, Seth!


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> sometimes you just gotta...don't worry I am from MD originally,if anyone messes with ya just let me know


I lived in Bowie once.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yuengling strikes again?
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting, Seth!



i did


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from Fishbait:
> black hog down! Nice sized boar.


Wasn't that a movie?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

great. Fauver quoted Seth so the page is still blown up. Oh well, two more posts for this page anyway......


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yuengling strikes again?
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting, Seth!


Pottsville,  Pa. beer


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> Wasn't that a movie?


That was Blackhawk Down.
Blackhog Down is much better.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from Fishbait:
> black hog down! Nice sized boar.



WoooooHOOOOOO


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That was Blackhawk Down.
> Blackhog Down is much better.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2010)

hhhmmmm


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> great. Fauver quoted Seth so the page is still blown up. Oh well, two more posts for this page anyway......



there I fixed it,stop whining


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> there I fixed it,stop whining



too late, but thanks for playing....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> too late, but thanks for playing....



Ain't ya got a piggy to bring out of da woods....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got word from Fishbait:
> black hog down! Nice sized boar.



Freaking piglet 




Resica said:


> Wasn't that a movie?



A darned good one!  




rhbama3 said:


> That was Blackhawk Down.
> Blackhog Down is much better.



Says you. 




jmfauver said:


> WoooooHOOOOOO



Hush it.  




Resica said:


>



What's so  about it? 




Seth carter said:


> hhhmmmm



Seth's right, something's not right.  


Yeah yeah yeah. Fishbait done went and killed the first decent boar of the rhbama3fishbaitturtlebug hawg season.  At least it wasn't out of my stand. 

Here's the pics he sent me. He says he thinks he's as big as Muppet....I highly doubt it... but he's proud to get that nuisance boar out of there. I'm proud he's proud.  

Big ol UGLY cuss ain't he.  I'm sure the 4-wheel drive on the Yamaha was really needed to drag him out.  














I'm happy for ya babe.    


This is me and Muppet













Did I tell yall about my new woodpecker in the yard? He's awesome! Let me get about five feet away from him to take pics. He was a BIG OL FELLA!  That makes two different species of woodpeckers in the yard now.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Freaking piglet
> 
> 
> A darned good one!
> ...



why ya hating so much Tbug?...The point is and was to kill one ( or did I miss something)...I mean all we are saying is that there is one less pig in pigsville tonight....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> why ya hating so much Tbug?...The point is and was to kill one ( or did I miss something)...I mean all we are saying is that there is one less pig in pigsville tonight....





He's my hubby. It's my God given right to hate over him killing the first boar while I was feeding the dog, taking out the garbage and doing laundry, if I want to.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> He's my hubby. It's my God given right to hate over him killing the first boar while I was feeding the dog, taking out the garbage and doing laundry, if I want to.



And here I was hoping you got a bigger one ,when am I gonna start reading between the lines.....Okay go ahead and  I deserve it...I go away now


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> And here I was hoping you got a bigger one ,when am I gonna start reading between the lines.....Okay go ahead and  I deserve it...I go away now





While I appreciate the sentiment, that probably was the biggest one we got out there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> He's my hubby. It's my God given right to hate over him killing the first boar while I was feeding the dog, taking out the garbage and doing laundry, if I want to.



I got a bowl of Muddyfoot stew waiting on him when he gets here. He earned it!


jmfauver said:


> And here I was hoping you got a bigger one ,when am I gonna start reading between the lines.....Okay go ahead and  I deserve it...I go away now


This particular hog had worn out his welcome. He set up shop and stayed around eating all the corn before the sows and piglets could get there. We had been getting pics of 10-25 hogs at one time. For the last week its just been him there right after the feeder went off. The other pigs just passed thru a couple of times.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> While I appreciate the sentiment, that probably was the biggest one we got out there.



you cute idjit you.....
Meet the big 'uns:


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you cute idjit you.....
> Meet the big 'uns:



Them ain't even touching that danged sow at my stand. 

I'm skeered of that big girl. 

That's why I said I'd clean Gabby and bring her next weekend. 

Of course the new Z7 will be riding shotgun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Fish didn`t cooperate.
Pile of hogs.
Congrats to Bait for the hog killin`.
Good shot of the Pileated Woodpecker, Bug. It is a hen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fish didn`t cooperate.
> Pile of hogs.
> Congrats to Bait for the hog killin`.
> Good shot of the Pileated Woodpecker, Bug. It is a hen.



Good summary, Nic!
How do you recognize a hen woodpecker?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> While I appreciate the sentiment, that probably was the biggest one we got out there.





rhbama3 said:


> This particular hog had worn out his welcome. He set up shop and stayed around eating all the corn before the sows and piglets could get there. We had been getting pics of 10-25 hogs at one time. For the last week its just been him there right after the feeder went off. The other pigs just passed thru a couple of times.



I understand the reasoning..I gotta admit it is still one more then I got ...Hopefully there is a lot of pigs dieing in that area soon.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good summary, Nic!
> How do you recognize a hen woodpecker?





The rooster will have a small red line just below his eye, on each side of his face. Just about where that white line is on the hen. The red line is short, almost an afterthought.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

evening folks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks..



Howdy, Kim!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Robert.  Doing ok??


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Freaking piglet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit complaining sister!!


Good movie yeah!!!

Hush it Rebtress!!



Nice Pileated Bark bird!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey Robert.  Doing ok??



been sitting here all day with ice on my knee.
About to get two cooler fulls of seafood put in the freezer as soon as i work up the motivation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Came home from gettin my back all popped back into shape yesterday and found my can of Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen layin in the floor with tooth marks in it. It was opened, mangled and empty.

Stupid dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,y'all just can't imagine the smells that come out of a dog that make that mistake.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> been sitting here all day with ice on my knee.
> About to get two cooler fulls of seafood put in the freezer as soon as i work up the motivation.



Not petrolium based seafood I hope


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks..



evening Kim


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> Quit complaining sister!!
> 
> 
> Good movie yeah!!!
> ...



dang bro...
I can't believe you just mouthed off at TBug like that. Been nice knowing you.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Came home from gettin my back all popped back into shape yesterday and found my can of Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen layin in the floor with tooth marks in it. It was opened, mangled and empty.
> 
> Stupid dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,y'all just can't imagine the smells that come out of a dog that make that mistake.....



Yes I can,they as bad as a dog that eats a cigar...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Came home from gettin my back all popped back into shape yesterday and found my can of Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen layin in the floor with tooth marks in it. It was opened, mangled and empty.
> 
> Stupid dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,y'all just can't imagine the smells that come out of a dog that make that mistake.....



I guess thats why ya didn't make it up to Jeff's taday huh??  Great time and learned how shoot one of them stick slingers...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening Kim



Evening Dude.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Not petrolium based seafood I hope



this is from Panama City. So far, oysters are the only thing that is getting rare.


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> dang bro...
> I can't believe you just mouthed off at TBug like that. Been nice knowing you.



She's a pussycat!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> this is from Panama City. So far, oysters are the only thing that is getting rare.



10-4.  I need to get down there sometime.  I ain't been down there since around 1984 or 5


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fish didn`t cooperate.
> Pile of hogs.
> Congrats to Bait for the hog killin`.
> Good shot of the Pileated Woodpecker, Bug. It is a hen.




Thanks Nick.  

She's a pretty girl. Big one too.  I couldn't believe she let me get that close to her. She was tearing into a rotted oak limb that fell during a thunderstorm yesterday. She split that sucker like someone shuckin an oyster and commenced to pecking the buggies out of it.  








This is my other woodpecker that shows up every morning.






Stock photo of a red-bellied woodpecker just like it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> She's a pussycat!!



Yeah I am


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> She's a pretty girl. Big one too.  I couldn't believe she let me get that close to her. She was tearing into a rotted oak limb that fell during a thunderstorm yesterday. She split that sucker like someone shuckin an oyster and commenced to pecking the buggies out of it.
> 
> ...



You take amazing pics sweetie.


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah I am



Oh stop sister!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You take amazing pics sweetie.




Thanks Yara  I can't take credit for that last one though.  

39 years in south Georgia and I've just now decided that bird watching is a viable time waster.   

Something about getting old and watching birds.  





Resica said:


> Oh stop sister!!



Oh hush! 

Okay, I'm excusing you... just this once.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Yara  I can't take credit for that last one though.
> 
> 39 years in south Georgia and I've just now decided that bird watching is a viable time waster.
> 
> ...



yeah right! well im off to bed....


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Yara  I can't take credit for that last one though.
> 
> 39 years in south Georgia and I've just now decided that bird watching is a viable time waster.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> yeah right! well im off to bed....



Well I feel it today.  

Sweet dreams.  




Resica said:


> Where were you the other 20 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that pa-cahn pie you were sending?




I'm revoking every lovey-dovey smiley I ever posted to you.    


Your mailman ate it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Yara, you done got back up yonder?


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well I feel it today.
> 
> Sweet dreams.
> 
> ...


I'm Native American........ deep rich tan!!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

what up yall.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> I'm Native American........ deep rich tan!!



Yeah well my great grandmother was too but my father's Irish genes apparently were the dominant ones so come up with something else.    


Ya know, now that I've said that, it's sooo not fair. I'm the tallest girl in the family and the palest.  Everyone else tans so easy and I didn't get squat from the natives in my family.     My eyes even went from brown to a greenish-hazel when I got older.  




slip said:


> what up yall.




Woodpeckers, tiny hogs, corn fed blue-jays, lovey-dovey pecan-pie wanting Resica.....

Me going to bed. 



Night yall. Have a good un.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> what up yall.




Howdy Cody.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Woodpeckers, tiny hogs, corn fed blue-jays, lovey-dovey pecan-pie wanting Resica.....
> 
> Me going to bed.
> 
> ...



nice...

been building a turkey pen for the royal palms i just got.
it helps if "somebody" buys enough wood the first go around so we aint gotta go back to town for more

why does chicken wire go out of its way to bite me?


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well my great grandmother was too but my father's Irish genes apparently were the dominant ones so come up with something else.
> 
> 
> Ya know, now that I've said that, it's sooo not fair. I'm the tallest girl in the family and the palest.  Everyone else tans so easy and I didn't get squat from the natives in my family.     My eyes even went from brown to a greenish-hazel when I got older.
> ...


Did you ever think you were being punished? You may be the reincarnation of George Custer, his features sound like yours and the Natives didn't care for him.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Cody.



hey Nick.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

G'mornin and happy independence day


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin and happy independence day



Mornin Jeff, hows it going?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

slip said:


> Mornin Jeff, hows it going?



For me,great.Wife and daughters not so much.All 3 found they have lice in their hair.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> For me,great.Wife and daughters not so much.All 3 found they have lice in their hair.



oh that cant be fun.






funny thing i just learned. a 7 week old turkey can IN FACT....fly. even in a bathroom.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

slip said:


> funny thing i just learned. a 7 week old turkey can IN FACT....fly. even in a bathroom.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2010)

slip said:


> oh that cant be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pics?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 4, 2010)

slip said:


> oh that cant be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

where's da video? 

alright.. bed time!!


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pics?





SnowHunter said:


> where's da video?
> 
> alright.. bed time!!



i wish. that was classic

"think it can fly yet? nahhh...

....catch it! catch it!!!!"



Night snowy.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

Night snowy

Slip,by 2 weeks old baby turkeys can fly up to tree branches to roost


----------



## Otis (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello?

Is there anyone......out there?


Just nod if you can hear me


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Otis (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


>


 



Darn .gov computers...I can see what you said, so I am guess you are nodding?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> Darn .gov computers...I can see what you said, so I am guess you are nodding?


Yeah


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

Wake up,y'all are sleeping the day away.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

morning


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 4, 2010)

Morning. Happy Independence day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

G'morning Mike and sweetwater


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 4, 2010)

Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 4, 2010)

Good Morning America....Happy Birthday USA


How. Are we this fine morning Drivel Nation?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Good Morning America....Happy Birthday USA
> 
> 
> How. Are we this fine morning Drivel Nation?



I'm awesome
How you Troy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2010)

Good Morning Peeps! I sit here this morning thinking about how great our country is, and the rich history we have in becoming that great country. What Old Glory means to me and the battles the Colonials fought to get us our freedoms. This Country has perceivered through many advercities and has come away mostly unscathed... as you enjoy today with friends and good food take a moment to think about how great this Country... The United States of America really is!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm awesome
> How you Troy



I'm doing pretty good considering my mothers neighbors decided last night was New Years eve...solved that realllllly quick with a clock and calender....they now understand the importance of keeping Troy happy, they a 6am wake up from the Borla exhaust on my truck in their driveway.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

TGattis said:


> they now understand the importance of keeping Troy happy,


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


>


They were very large men...and they didn't vote for McCain....amazing how timid guys get when you mention the sheriff by first name...they even cleaned up the trash from their little MLK celebration...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

TGattis said:


> They were very large men...and they didn't vote for McCain....amazing how timid guys get when you mention the sheriff by first name...they even cleaned up the trash from their little MLK celebration...



I don't think it matters who they voted for or what size they are....Mention the Sheriff by first name will clean the mess up fast....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Morning Peeps! I sit here this morning thinking about how great our country is, and the rich history we have in becoming that great country. What Old Glory means to me and the battles the Colonials fought to get us our freedoms. This Country has perceivered through many advercities and has come away mostly unscathed... as you enjoy today with friends and good food take a moment to think about how great this Country... The United States of America really is!!





Very good post, Brother Tim! 

I`d like to add to it, that many people do not realize just what a vast undertakin` it was to challenge what was then the worlds superpower. The fortitude, resolve, and bravery of our ancestors is something that we all need to never forget, and strive to be like in our ways. If not for them, we would all be british subjects. 

Happy Independence Day, my Friends.  God Bless America!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't think it matters who they voted for or what size they are....Mention the Sheriff by first name will clean the mess up fast....


Not here in Paulding
Everybody knows Gary Gulledge.Born and raised in the county and coached girls softball for the last 10 years
http://www.facebook.com/index.php?l...rkfQXhn9LQ#!/profile.php?id=1651929385&ref=ts
Check out how many friends are on his list,and I bet when he sees them he can call them by name.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Not here in Paulding
> Everybody knows Gary Gulledge.Born and raised in the county and coached girls softball for the last 10 years
> http://www.facebook.com/index.php?l...rkfQXhn9LQ#!/profile.php?id=1651929385&ref=ts
> Check out how many friends are on his list,and I bet when he sees them he can call them by name.



Jeff,

Do you know Major Hester of the Dallas PD? I grew up with him.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Do you know Major Hester of the Dallas PD? I grew up with him.



No,I don't know any of the Dallas Police


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 4, 2010)

Yo...  Happy Birthday America..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 4, 2010)

Kim,
That girl in your avatar is mesmerizing. 

Happy Independance Day everyone. I am goin outside to tend the smoker and work in the yard some. Yall have a great day.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 4, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Kim,
> That girl in your avatar is mesmerizing.
> 
> Happy Independance Day everyone. I am goin outside to tend the smoker and work in the yard some. Yall have a great day.



That be Megan Fox from the Transformers movies..   Oh Yeahhh


----------



## F14Gunner (Jul 4, 2010)

Morning America, and all the woodities


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning America, and all the woodities



Hey stranger, how you been?? 

Happy 4th Folks, enjoy it safely!! (and read Tim & Nic's post's - right on the money!!)


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

Mornin keebs


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 4, 2010)

I hope y'all have a Happy 4th!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey stranger, how you been??
> 
> Happy 4th Folks, enjoy it safely!! (and read Tim & Nic's post's - right on the money!!)





Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I hope y'all have a Happy 4th!!





Good day to you Ladies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Too much Tequila last night!!!!!

Hope everyone has a Good 4th celebration


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin keebs


Mornin! 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I hope y'all have a Happy 4th!!


Hey Girl, you too!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Good day to you Ladies!


Howdy Nic! 



Jeff C. said:


> Too much Tequila last night!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a Good 4th celebration


Alka-Seltzer........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Hey Girl, you too!!
> ...



I was thinkin' a Cold Beer....4 cups of coffee barely helped


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 4, 2010)

I sure do miss spending more time here with all of you wonderful people!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin' a Cold Beer....4 cups of coffee barely helped


Go for it, tell me how it works out for ya! 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I sure do miss spending more time here with all of you wonderful people!


YOU are missed too!!  Ya juss gotta make time!! 
Sounds like you've been busy!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin'



and that's what causes a headache


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> and that's what causes a headache


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Go for it, tell me how it works out for ya!
> 
> 
> YOU are missed too!!  Ya juss gotta make time!!
> Sounds like you've been busy!



Well....I ain't got no more Tequila



Jeff Raines said:


> and that's what causes a headache





I know....you can better believe that I clearly wasn't thinking last night, but I guess that's why I didn't have a Headache then


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Go for it, tell me how it works out for ya!
> 
> 
> YOU are missed too!!  Ya juss gotta make time!!
> Sounds like you've been busy!



Yea, it's school. I go full-time. I won't make that mistake again though. Honestly I don't know how anyone can really learn anything that way. I can make good grades and make deadlines but I have to cram everything... there's only so much time in a day. I don't want to graduate and get job at a hospital and be standing there clueless.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....I ain't got no more Tequila
> 
> 
> I know....you can better believe that I clearly wasn't thinking last night, but I guess that's why I didn't have a Headache then



Hey, you b slackin!!  Where's the pic's from Jman's BD??? 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Yea, it's school. I go full-time. I won't make that mistake again though. Honestly I don't know how anyone can really learn anything that way. I can make good grades and make deadlines but I have to cram everything... there's only so much time in a day. I don't want to graduate and get job at a hospital and be standing there clueless.



It'd almost be better to go part time & try to get on part time at a hospital, that way you're getting acclimated to the work surroundings and getting your education at the same time!   Just a thought! 
Good Luck, the closest I care to work in a hospital is admissions, don't think I could handle anything past that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Good Morning America, How are you?
Stayed up way too late getting seafood packaged for the freezer and cleaning blue crabs. Had a thoroughly enjoyable night talking with Fishbait after he got back from hog killing. Bubbette got home and went to bed pretty early after driving back from Panama City. Bait got up early this morning and headed back home before the rest of us got up.
Two more days on call........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good Morning America, How are you?
> Stayed up way too late getting seafood packaged for the freezer and cleaning blue crabs. Had a thoroughly enjoyable night talking with Fishbait after he got back from hog killing. Bubbette got home and went to bed pretty early after driving back from Panama City. Bait got up early this morning and headed back home before the rest of us got up.
> Two more days on call........



 Good n you??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, you b slackin!!  Where's the pic's from Jman's BD???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know...but please don't make me think right now. 

Actually, they are on my Daughter's camera. We forgot to load them on the computer before she went back to Valdosta


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good Morning America, How are you?
> Stayed up way too late getting seafood packaged for the freezer and cleaning blue crabs. Had a thoroughly enjoyable night talking with Fishbait after he got back from hog killing. Bubbette got home and went to bed pretty early after driving back from Panama City. Bait got up early this morning and headed back home before the rest of us got up.
> Two more days on call........



Mornin' bama.....sorry that's all I can muster yet



Keebs said:


> Good n you??




Keebs....I like that avy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Yea, it's school. I go full-time. I won't make that mistake again though. Honestly I don't know how anyone can really learn anything that way. I can make good grades and make deadlines but I have to cram everything... there's only so much time in a day. I don't want to graduate and get job at a hospital and be standing there clueless.



Hiya, MAT!
I saw the word "hospital". I don't know what you are planning to study, but we fully expect new grads to be clueless. Its actually better that your clueless, because then we can train you like we want you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know...but please don't make me think right now.
> 
> Actually, they are on my Daughter's camera. We forgot to load them on the computer before she went back to Valdosta


uuhhhh, email?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' bama.....sorry that's all I can muster yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I stole it from Snowy's FB page........... hope she don't mind.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> uuhhhh, email??
> 
> 
> 
> I stole it from Snowy's FB page........... hope she don't mind.................



Yeah...I need to get her to email them. I think Teri may have one or two on her phone....I'll check when she gets back from the store in a bit

You rascal


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2010)

mornin peeps


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I need to get her to email them. I think Teri may have one or two on her phone....I'll check when she gets back from the store in a bit
> 
> You rascal



 she can always find the neatest stuff!!  
Ok, think I'll go stoke the coals, get another pile going & see what else I can get into................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin peeps



mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> she can always find the neatest stuff!!
> Ok, think I'll go stoke the coals, get another pile going & see what else I can get into................



Sure thing Keebs....have Great 4th!!!!

I have to travel to Nashville this afternoon I need the work/$$$ though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin peeps



Mornin Seth!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mornin!



to keebs and jeffc


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Afternoon everyone....MMMMMM this lunch is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Afternoon JM....whatcha havin???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon JM....whatcha havin???



OH Boy...I just made my first attempt at seafood salad....I got 3lbs of king crab( still in shells),12 oz of blue crab meat ( my brothers caughtem and sent me some meat) and 14oz of small shrimp ( de-veined and shelled)....Then I added my mayo  and some sweet dill pickles ( chopped),then Old Bay seasoning........MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2010)

the devil bowed his head cause he new that hede  been beat and he layed that golden fiddle on the ground at jonnys feet


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the devil bowed his head cause he new that hede  been beat and he layed that golden fiddle on the ground at jonnys feet



get back in the attic...later on you may have a guest..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> get back in the attic...later on you may have a guest..



its on fire


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing Keebs....have Great 4th!!!!
> 
> I have to travel to Nashville this afternoon I need the work/$$$ though


Safe travels, Chief!! 



jmfauver said:


> Afternoon everyone....MMMMMM this lunch is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 I just had breakfast


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 4, 2010)

i hate bbq....


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2010)

mornin...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> OH Boy...I just made my first attempt at seafood salad....I got 3lbs of king crab( still in shells),12 oz of blue crab meat ( my brothers caughtem and sent me some meat) and 14oz of small shrimp ( de-veined and shelled)....Then I added my mayo  and some sweet dill pickles ( chopped),then Old Bay seasoning........MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Droooool..................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i hate bbq....


oh _really_? well you just keep cookin it & we'll keep it out of your way, how bout that? 



slip said:


> mornin...



 I likey YOUR avatar tooo!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh _really_? well you just keep cookin it & we'll keep it out of your way, how bout that?
> 
> 
> 
> I likey YOUR avatar tooo!!!



got 22 slabs of ribs, 70 chicken quarters, boston butt and a brisket on at the moment... done a lot of cooking so far this weekend...   

I will be glad when its over.


----------



## Otis (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> got 22 slabs of ribs, 70 chicken quarters, boston butt and a brisket on at the moment... done a lot of cooking so far this weekend...
> 
> I will be glad when its over.


aaaawwww, go sip another brewsky and enjoy it! 



Otis said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its on fire



Since you started the fire you better put it out or you sleeping in with the dogs !



Keebs said:


> Droooool..................




Be nice,I am considering bringing it to FPG...Makes really good sandwiches..Oh and


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i hate bbq....



I agree with Keebs we will keep it out of your way....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> uuhhhh, email??
> 
> 
> 
> I stole it from Snowy's FB page........... hope she don't mind.................



 steal away Sista  


MOOOOOOOOOOOORNIN Yall  Well, ok, afternoon 

HAPPY INDEPENDANCE DAY!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Since you started the fire you better put it out or you sleeping in with the dogs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaawww.............. wish I could snap a pic of Dooby, he's laying on his back beside me in the recliner, all 4 paws up, not a care in da World!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> steal away Sista
> 
> 
> MOOOOOOOOOOOORNIN Yall  Well, ok, afternoon
> ...



morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> steal away Sista
> 
> 
> MOOOOOOOOOOOORNIN Yall  Well, ok, afternoon
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww.............. wish I could snap a pic of Dooby, he's laying on his back beside me in the recliner, all 4 paws up, not a care in da World!



now that would be a picture....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> now that would be a picture....



werkin on one...............


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I likey YOUR avatar tooo!!!



Howdy Keebs.


work work work then go watch fire works.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

oh well, couldn't crop like it needed and I don't have a photo program on here worth a flip! 
ok, headed for some water time............. later ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy Keebs.
> 
> 
> work work work then go watch fire works.



what ya working on, the pen? 
think I'll have my own fireworks & freak the horses out, does them good..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> OH Boy...I just made my first attempt at seafood salad....I got 3lbs of king crab( still in shells),12 oz of blue crab meat ( my brothers caughtem and sent me some meat) and 14oz of small shrimp ( de-veined and shelled)....Then I added my mayo  and some sweet dill pickles ( chopped),then Old Bay seasoning........MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Duuuuude....that does sound GOOOOOD!!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> i hate bbq....








slip said:


> mornin...



Afternoon!!!! Nice avy



BBQBOSS said:


> got 22 slabs of ribs, 70 chicken quarters, boston butt and a brisket on at the moment... done a lot of cooking so far this weekend...
> 
> I will be glad when its over.




OHHHHHHH!!!! Lot of HARD work there....have another one



Otis said:


>







SnowHunter said:


> steal away Sista
> 
> 
> MOOOOOOOOOOOORNIN Yall  Well, ok, afternoon
> ...




 Back to ya!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2010)

Good afternoon all, and a happy 4th!!


Gonna grill some fresh corn in the husk, a couple of bacon wrapped filet mignon, twice baked potatos, garlic toast, and fresh garden salad for supper!!


Dawn and Suzie are out by the pool, so I thought I'd play wit ya'll for a bit!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon all, and a happy 4th!!
> 
> 
> Gonna grill some fresh corn in the husk, a couple of bacon wrapped filet mignon, twice baked potatos, garlic toast, and fresh garden salad for supper!!
> ...





Happy 4th back to ya Quackmeister!!! That's a delectable menu you got there


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon all, and a happy 4th!!
> 
> 
> Gonna grill some fresh corn in the husk, a couple of bacon wrapped filet mignon, twice baked potatos, garlic toast, and fresh garden salad for supper!!
> ...



Hey quack,since Seth blew up the basement and now caught the attic on fire,he has been place on the dog sleeping mat...anyone else that should be there as well?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey quack,since Seth blew up the basement and now caught the attic on fire,he has been place on the dog sleeping mat...anyone else that should be there as well?





Yeah, throw that idiot Otis in there too, oh and remove the mat, dog won't like the way it smells...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, throw that idiot Otis in there too, oh and remove the mat, dog won't like the way it smells...



Not a problem


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 4, 2010)

Bubba got called in to work. If he gets home in time we're having boiled blue crabs, fried scallops, and bang bang skrimps. Yum, yum.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba got called in to work. If he gets home in time we're having boiled blue crabs, fried scallops, and bang bang skrimps. Yum, yum.



there you go w/ the boiled crab again,my brother called me an hour ago he and my sil caught 2 bushels yesterday in under 2 hrs....Man I miss running trot lines for crabs,then coming home and steaming them late into the night......


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> there you go w/ the boiled crab again,my brother called me an hour ago he and my sil caught 2 bushels yesterday in under 2 hrs....Man I miss running trot lines for crabs,then coming home and steaming them late into the night......



I think they're better fried, but Bubba likes 'em boiled. They just have to be cleaned. Can't stand the thought of eatin' crabs that were boiled before they were cleaned.


----------



## Resica (Jul 4, 2010)

Steam those Blue Claws!!!MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2010)

I had crabs one time...


----------



## Resica (Jul 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had crabs one time...



Perpetually?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> Perpetually?



Is that Yankee for "for real"??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

It never ceases to depress me what some people can do to each other and themselves. It'll be on the news tonight.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 4, 2010)

afternoon fly-by 


Howdy Folks..  Hope ya'll are a having a Great Day


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It never ceases to depress me what some people can do to each other and themselves. It'll be on the news tonight.



What did you do Robert ?


----------



## Resica (Jul 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that Yankee for "for real"??



It's Yankee for constantly.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

resica said:


> steam those blue claws!!!mmmmmmmmm



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

bang bang skrimp, crab claws steamed, grouper cheeks fried, BBQ garlic bread, maybe a spinach salad and some french fries. Any other requests?


----------



## Resica (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> bang bang skrimp, crab claws steamed, grouper cheeks fried, BBQ garlic bread, maybe a spinach salad and some french fries. Any other requests?



Homemade ice cream?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> bang bang skrimp, crab claws steamed, grouper cheeks fried, BBQ garlic bread, maybe a spinach salad and some french fries. Any other requests?



Ice cold beverage of choice ( I'll have  Tea)


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

I made it back to NJ... in one piece and didn't loose any kids along the way!! I was tempted there fir a minute but I'm to attached I guessss. We stopped along the way at South of the Border and made some new friends ... pics to follow. Ya might want to sit down Nic...


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> bang bang skrimp, crab claws steamed, grouper cheeks fried, BBQ garlic bread, maybe a spinach salad and some french fries. Any other requests?



What about the scallops?


----------



## Otis (Jul 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had crabs one time...


 




Coozie still does, and a few other things that they have not named yet. 







YaraG. said:


> I made it back to NJ... in one piece and didn't loose any kids along the way!! I was tempted there fir a minute but I'm to attached I guessss. We stopped along the way at South of the Border and made some new friends ... pics to follow. Ya might want to sit down Nic...
> View attachment 539207
> 
> View attachment 539208
> ...


 


That youngin' of yours looks just like you.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Yara good to see you made it back,now get packing!!!!!we want to have as much time to visit your new home area before the kids gotta go back to school....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> Coozie still does, and a few other things that they have not named yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So i've been told a few 100 times.... poor thing.


jmfauver said:


> Yara good to see you made it back,now get packing!!!!!we want to have as much time to visit your new home area before the kids gotta go back to school....



Would ya like me to run down the 10page list of stuff that needs to be done ,before the moving truck leaves my place in NJ??? OR are ya coming up to give me a hand, leg, ear, shoulder, $$$$$, and patience???? Rush me will ya!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> So i've been told a few 100 times.... poor thing.
> 
> 
> Would ya like me to run down the 10page list of stuff that needs to be done ,before the moving truck leaves my place in NJ??? OR are ya coming up to give me a hand, leg, ear, shoulder, $$$$$, and patience???? Rush me will ya!!!!!




Did I hear road trip?Trust me I know how bad it was for the wife and I to move,and you got 2 kids on top of that....That is why I would have started 2 months ago and used a pod...That is what my co-worker did when he moved,he packed up slowly,then had them deliver it when he was ready....made it easy on him....If your list is only 10 pages you are lucky...My Honey do list is 10 pages and I have been cleaning off a page a day for a month


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 4, 2010)

My honey-do list is real short....one word to be exact.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Did I hear road trip?Trust me I know how bad it was for the wife and I to move,and you got 2 kids on top of that....That is why I would have started 2 months ago and used a pod...That is what my co-worker did when he moved,he packed up slowly,then had them deliver it when he was ready....made it easy on him....If your list is only 10 pages you are lucky...My Honey do list is 10 pages and I have been cleaning off a page a day for a month


Do ya want my Jersey address now or when ya break it to the wife???


TGattis said:


> My honey-do list is real short....one word to be exact.....


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2010)

TGattis said:


> My honey-do list is real short....one word to be exact.....










man im glad today is almost over....
then tomorow is yard work day..again.

later yall...firework watchin time.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do ya want my Jersey address now or when ya break it to the wife???



ya know what I would if I could but this stupid 1 hr to be on post pager crap has me by my paycheck....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ya know what I would if I could but this stupid 1 hr to be on post pager crap has me by my paycheck....



No excuse.... you're bannnnned!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No excuse.... you're bannnnned!



Won't be the first time won't be the last....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Won't be the first time won't be the last....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh i blew my finger offf


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh i blew my finger offf



are ya serious????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

SETH CARTER ANSWER ME NOW!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> SETH CARTER ANSWER ME NOW!!!!!



Did ya get an answer?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Did ya get an answer?



Hush up! I'm actually worried about that idjit! Don't know if he was playin around or not.  Setherd!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hush up! I'm actually worried about that idjit! Don't know if he was playin around or not.  Setherd!!!!!



I asked the question seriously...I may joke with the kid but if he did it I would be concerned for him,but if I find out it was a joke......let the ignore list grow


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

ahhh.........
Bubba done good!
Skrimp, crab, crab claws are most excellent! Just waiting on the fries and bread to finish up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hush up! I'm actually worried about that idjit! Don't know if he was playin around or not.  Setherd!!!!!



Just thought i'd point out that if he blew a finger off and the first thing he did was post it on Woodys, he's not very worried about it.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just thought i'd point out that if he blew a finger off and the first thing he did was post it on Woodys, he's not very worried about it.



Like I said if he is playing he will be on the ignore list,I agree but some kids are more worried about the glory instead of the consequences, and this is Seth we are talking about


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Like I said if he is playing he will be on the ignore list,I agree but some kids are more worried about the glory instead of the consequences



aw, don't worry about it. I put him on the ignore list 2-3 times a year just because i want to.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It never ceases to depress me what some people can do to each other and themselves. It'll be on the news tonight.


I'll be sure to watch..............



rhbama3 said:


> bang bang skrimp, crab claws steamed, grouper cheeks fried, BBQ garlic bread, maybe a spinach salad and some french fries. Any other requests?


Delivery???  



Bubbette said:


> What about the scallops?


 Don't let him forget the scallops!!!!!!!! 



slip said:


> man im glad today is almost over....
> then tomorow is yard work day..again.
> 
> later yall...firework watchin time.


Gonna eat some grilled chicken, corn on da cobb & set off some fireworks in a bit myself........... 




SETH!!!!!!!!!!

Answer up young'un!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Otis said:


>



MmmmmHmmmm


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey and Happy 4th Keebs! I likes your avatar.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey and Happy 4th Keebs! I likes your avatar.



Hi Craig, Happy 4th to you and you're family!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey and Happy 4th Keebs! I likes your avatar.


Hey Craig!!  Happy 4th to you too and thanks for YOUR time in!! 
I "borrowed" the avatar from SNowsista!! 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi Craig, Happy 4th to you and you're family!



Hey girl, needed some more down time, huh? 
Happy 4th!!   Tell hubby thanks too!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 4, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi Craig, Happy 4th to you and you're family!


Hey Haley. Good to see ya up on here. Happy 4th to you and yours too. That last coon was much better than the first. Ya'll missed another good fixin. I may have room fo one more.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Keebs. Long distance hugs en-route.


Keebs said:


> Hey Craig!!  Happy 4th to you too and thanks for YOUR time in!!
> I "borrowed" the avatar from SNowsista!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll be sure to watch..............
> 
> 
> Delivery???
> ...



im ok but it duz burn i new that fuze was to short


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im ok but it duz burn i new that fuze was to short





I`ll say this, since my dander is up anyway. Don`t be jokin` about blowin` off a finger, or some such foolishness. If you do, come right back and say you were jokin`. The womenfolk were worried about you, knucklehead. Don`t come to me for help, when they start pullin` your tailfeathers.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im ok but it duz burn i new that fuze was to short


Don't you DARE "play" like that around here, we DO worry 'bout each other, long distance, short distance, cyber, it don't matter, the concern is REAL!!  (glad you're ok)



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll say this, since my dander is up anyway. Don`t be jokin` about blowin` off a finger, or some such foolishness. If you do, come right back and say you were jokin`. The womenfolk were worried about you, knucklehead. Don`t come to me for help, when they start pullin` your tailfeathers.



Tell'em Nic!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im ok but it duz burn i new that fuze was to short


Att'll teach ya; in more ways than one, don't mess with a short fuse.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth got in twubble, Seth got in twubble......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll say this, since my dander is up anyway. Don`t be jokin` about blowin` off a finger, or some such foolishness. If you do, come right back and say you were jokin`. The womenfolk were worried about you, knucklehead. Don`t come to me for help, when they start pullin` your tailfeathers.



Nic, i'm hoping a certain poster just forgot to add a smiley. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Seth got in twubble, Seth got in twubble......


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll say this, since my dander is up anyway. Don`t be jokin` about blowin` off a finger, or some such foolishness. If you do, come right back and say you were jokin`. The womenfolk were worried about you, knucklehead. Don`t come to me for help, when they start pullin` your tailfeathers.





What's got your dander up Nick? 



Between the $63 meal that I didn't eat and anticipating the convoy of fire trucks that will surely show up because the drunk neighbors set someone's house on fire with more fireworks than they can handle.... I just can't take anymore excitement tonight.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2010)

im sowwy yall 






did yall realy think i blew my finger of and the came here and typed with a missing finger


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 4, 2010)

Well Nick, maybe I can make you smile. 

I gave up crocheting scarves. 


























I started knitting them and am halfway through with the thickest, warmest, prettiest camouflage 100% Merino wool scarf you've ever seen.  

Tomorrow I'll finish it up and start working on the matching hat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well Nick, maybe I can make you smile.
> 
> I gave up crocheting scarves.
> 
> ...


Cool! Maybe it'll be ready in time for next Saturday. I'd hate for you to get cold in those frigid 95 degree woods!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im sowwy yall
> 
> 
> did yall realy think i blew my finger of and the came here and typed with a missing finger



I would use some choice words with you young man,but I ain't gonna get banned...Yes folks were worried,especially after you disappeared after the post,heck Yara especially,so you owe everyone who was worried and apology....Now that being said yes we ( atleast  I did) think you came here and typed out a message,no different then the kids that get into a car accident and are still texting the fact that they were in an accident....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool! Maybe it'll be ready in time for next Saturday. I'd hate for you to get cold in those frigid 95 degree woods!



This set ain't for me.  

Mine is gonna be made outta this.  

What?  It's still camo.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> This set ain't for me.
> 
> Mine is gonna be made outta this.
> 
> What?  It's still camo.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



But they have the matching boots.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 4, 2010)

Well it was fun, briefly. 

I'm gonna lay down and work on my knitting. 

Night folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm


Nite Hank. Have a gooden.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im sowwy yall
> 
> did yall realy think i blew my finger of and the came here and typed with a missing finger


Knowing stunts you young'uns pull?? YEAH! 



jmfauver said:


> I would use some choice words with you young man,but I ain't gonna get banned...Yes folks were worried,especially after you disappeared after the post,heck Yara especially,so you owe everyone who was worried and apology....Now that being said yes we ( atleast  I did) think you came here and typed out a message,no different then the kids that get into a car accident and are still texting the fact that they were in an accident....


 Thank you, well said!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well,...ya'll take care. Time to roll up the rug and off to the Yak sack for dreams. In hurried anticipation for breakfast in the A.M. Nite all.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 4, 2010)

g'mornin


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just thought i'd point out that if he blew a finger off and the first thing he did was post it on Woodys, he's not very worried about it.


I was worried!


Otis said:


>





Seth carter said:


> im ok but it duz burn i new that fuze was to short





Seth carter said:


> im sowwy yall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Setherd you are an IDJIT!!!!!!!!!! You're on my you know what list!!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

Yara, wuz you in ATL watchin fireworks today?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> Yara, wuz you in ATL watchin fireworks today?



Don't speak to me until you are ready to apologize son!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't speak to me until you are ready to apologize son!!!



whoa now! it's seth your ticked at not me!

i been gone all dang day, what ever i did yall shouldnt even know about yet...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> whoa now! it's seth your ticked at not me!
> 
> i been gone all dang day, what ever i did yall shouldnt even know about yet...



Oooooops.... sorry Slip... he got me heated. No fireworks for me this year. Plus i heard the were horrible.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


>



you eattin alone.... share that bucket of kernals!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> you eattin alone.... share that bucket of kernals!



Don't have to eat the kernals,I got to more bags


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oooooops.... sorry Slip... he got me heated. No fireworks for me this year. Plus i heard the were horrible.



he seems to have that affect on most people.


yeah, they sucked but people had the roads blocked (they just parked in the middle of the road...just freaking parked) so bad even the cops, lights and all were stuck.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Don't have to eat the kernals,I got to more bags



Umm I happen to like the kernals... ty very much.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

off to bed I go.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

night Ooootis!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

G'nite Yara


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
over 5 hours without a post? Whats up with that?
Drinking coffee and about to head to the Big House for a quick case. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> over 5 hours without a post? Whats up with that?
> Drinking coffee and about to head to the Big House for a quick case. See ya'll later!


Nobody here but me

Mornin Robert


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning Sunshines!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

Mornin Miss Belle


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow...it's a ghost town in here.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Wow...it's a ghost town in here.


yep,bunch late sleepin drivlers


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yep,bunch late sleepin drivlers


Morning Jeff, best of the day to ya bud.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Jeff, best of the day to ya bud.



Mornin HT
3 more hours at the plant,then 4 days off...from the plant at least


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

not even 30 posts since I logged off last night....this place is dead....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> not even 30 posts since I logged off last night....this place is dead....



Well if y'all could stay up with me,there would be someone to talk too.
But nooooooooo,ya gotta have sleep.

I did chat a little with Otis on facebook,....and he didn't even say goodnight


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin HT
> 3 more hours at the plant,then 4 days off...from the plant at least


Did you get that door fixed yet?



jmfauver said:


> not even 30 posts since I logged off last night....this place is dead....


Well we can fix dat.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Did you get that door fixed yet?



Going over there at noon to fix the storm door and hang a new back door,frame and all
Hopefully will get done today.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Well if y'all could stay up with me,there would be someone to talk too.
> But nooooooooo,ya gotta have sleep.
> 
> I did chat a little with Otis on facebook,....and he didn't even say goodnight



Gee thanks but the pager got me again as I was going to bed...seems someone watching the fireworks show hit  a telephone pole and took out power.......I love the holidays


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning folks.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.


Morning Kim, glad you made it through.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

Mornin Kim


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.



morning


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooornin Driiiiiivleeeeerrrrrsss!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

G'mornin Yara


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooooooornin Driiiiiivleeeeerrrrrsss!!!


Morning happy Yara.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Wonder how many of yall got hangovers


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 5, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Wonder how many of yall got hangovers



Not I.....ain't had a hangover for about 25 years.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Wonder how many of yall got hangovers


Not me! How you Charley?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Mornin boys..... no hangover here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

If your gonna have surgery, they usually tell you not to eat anything after midnight. That means not waking up and eating a full breakfast and then driving to the hospital. Now we gotta wait till late afternoon to do the case.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If your gonna have surgery, they usually tell you not to eat anything after midnight. That means not waking up and eating a full breakfast and then driving to the hospital. Now we gotta wait till late afternoon to do the case.



Don't ya just wanna strangle em.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin boys..... no hangover here.


boo.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> boo.



Stop that you scared me!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd say "Hi Ya'll", but there ain't no ya'll!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 5, 2010)

chuck,I iz here!

I see yara down there too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

hello in da house!
Sorry i was in rant mode in another thread.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey there 'Jester!
Yeah, I see Yara too, but she never talks to me! 
Sumbody done warned her off!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there 'Jester!
> Yeah, I see Yara too, but she never talks to me!
> Sumbody done warned her off!



Yeah its like that Brother!Ive been put on a cpl ignore list myself and never even had interaction with the individuals!

Im here at Da Beach!

Been here since Friday Night.Too many Beers and not enough Kini's


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hello in da house!
> Sorry i was in rant mode in another thread.



Whichun?

How you Robert?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yeah its like that Brother!Ive been put on a cpl ignore list myself and never even had interaction with the individuals!
> 
> Im here at Da Beach!
> 
> Been here since Friday Night.Too many Beers and not enough Kini's



I wish I could see how many ignore lists I'm on!

Which beach?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I wish I could see how many ignore lists I'm on!
> 
> Which beach?



Ignore list was just a figure of Speech....

You cant see the individual or the post they make if you are on their list.

Im at Santa Rosa.Came down for a wedding.the entertainment value was worth the drive!

Im heading to PCB to stay with a friend a cpl days and ride Motorcycles with her family.

Think Ive got me one picked out to buy here as well.MotorCycle that is


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Stop that you scared me!!!!


Juz funning round. Have a most pleasant day.



chuckb7718 said:


> I'd say "Hi Ya'll", but there ain't no ya'll!


Ize in an out, but huh.



wickedjester said:


> Yeah its like that Brother!Ive been put on a cpl ignore list myself and never even had interaction with the individuals!
> 
> Im here at Da Beach!
> 
> Been here since Friday Night.Too many Beers and not enough Kini's


Too many dem kinis bad fo ya. I suggest you be mo careful.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Ignore list was just a figure of Speech....
> 
> You cant see the individual or the post they make if you are on their list.
> 
> ...


Hope it's a Harley Fat Boy.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

I know what you was sayin....far as I know I havn't 'graduated' to anyone's list yet!

I love everbody!

What broad...I mean bike...you lookin at?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I wish I could see how many ignore lists I'm on!
> 
> Which beach?


Yyyyy Chucky youz a good 'ol boy. 
 Now go fishing wid some dem mudbugs. Mean for the bass.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

Whut you say, Trap?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Juz funning round. Have a most pleasant day.
> 
> Ize in an out, but huh.
> 
> Too many dem kinis bad fo ya. I suggest you be mo careful.



There are a few I wish I hadnt seen...

Now the rest I could look at all day.

Im gone yall.Enjoy your day.

Mine is looking great so far!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there 'Jester!
> Yeah, I see Yara too, but she never talks to me!
> Sumbody done warned her off!


HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII CHUCK!!!!!


hogtrap44 said:


> Juz funning round. Have a most pleasant day.
> 
> Ize in an out, but huh.
> 
> Too many dem kinis bad fo ya. I suggest you be mo careful.



Shhhhhhh!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whut you say, Trap?


Hey bud. Lookin fo a good day to be on the grill cookin choke chops an stuff. May go to the range to work out the Colt.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII CHUCK!!!!!



Hi Yara!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey bud. Lookin fo a good day to be on the grill cookin choke chops an stuff. May go to the range to work out the Colt.



Exactly what I planned!
Plus some !

I see you Keebies!


----------



## Buck (Jul 5, 2010)

Appreciate the kind words in the other thread, ya'll...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hi Yara!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep i hope Keebs as doing good today. Everything opens for the good and happy days. Birds are at feeders.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Appreciate the kind words in the other thread, ya'll...


What happened Buck?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What happened Buck?



Hey Glen! I'm wid 'Trap! Whut's up?
Obviously somethin's wrong...where we need to go to see and back you up?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry, battery started dieing, had to move & hook back up!

Mornin, ya'll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

I got my hunting clothes laid out, 4-wheeler loaded in the back of the truck, sd cards sorted, spare batteries and coolers cleaned out.
This is gonna be a bad week to be a hog. 
Just need to polish my bullets, the brass has gotten dull....


----------



## Buck (Jul 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What happened Buck?



Been a couple of folks venting lately about the forum..  A few in here have come to our aid and it is much appreciated...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Been a couple of folks venting lately about the forum..  A few in here have come to our aid and it is much appreciated...



 Hey Glen?  The way I look at it.......... "If ya don't like it, leave, if you do, support"..............
 simple, huh?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, battery started dieing, had to move & hook back up!
> 
> Mornin, ya'll!



It was 'morning' 30 minutes ago, sweetheart!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, battery started dieing, had to move & hook back up!
> 
> Mornin, ya'll!



Hey hunnypot!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> It was 'morning' 30 minutes ago, sweetheart!



It's still morning when I'm drinking coffee.................. 

ok


Afternoon, got my sweet tea goin now!  

How you doin, chuckiepoo???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey hunnypot!



Looks you're ready for piggy slaughter!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey hunnypot!



Hey, watched the news last night....... which one was your case??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, watched the news last night....... which one was your case??



they didn't say anything about it.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's still morning when I'm drinking coffee..................
> 
> ok
> 
> ...



Bout to go take me a nap!

Why????  

Cause I can!!

How you been??

Make it fast! I is sleepy(bored)!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, battery started dieing, had to move & hook back up!
> 
> Mornin, ya'll!


Mornin ma'am....


rhbama3 said:


> I got my hunting clothes laid out, 4-wheeler loaded in the back of the truck, sd cards sorted, spare batteries and coolers cleaned out.
> This is gonna be a bad week to be a hog.
> Just need to polish my bullets, the brass has gotten dull....



I want to go pa... i want to go!!!!  Heeeeeeere piggy piggy piggy!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bout to go take me a nap!
> 
> Why????
> 
> ...



Lazy!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 5, 2010)

yo....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> they didn't say anything about it.


I don't recall seeing nuttin like that mentioned......... 



chuckb7718 said:


> Bout to go take me a nap!
> 
> Why????
> 
> ...


Go For it, that's what days off are made for!! 



YaraG. said:


> Mornin ma'am....
> I want to go pa... i want to go!!!!  Heeeeeeere piggy piggy piggy!!!


Hi!   I'd pay to see you piggy hunting, them pigs would see little ole you behind a big ole gun & fall over laughing!! 
j/k, j/k'ing!!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> yo....



oy!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got my hunting clothes laid out, 4-wheeler loaded in the back of the truck, sd cards sorted, spare batteries and coolers cleaned out.
> This is gonna be a bad week to be a hog.
> Just need to polish my bullets, the brass has gotten dull....



I put my camo in the scent box with fresh earth wafers on Friday.  

I'll clean Gabby this afternoon.  

I'm so pumped about this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin ma'am....
> 
> 
> I want to go pa... i want to go!!!!  Heeeeeeere piggy piggy piggy!!!



I thought you had a pig hunting/fishing buddy already? I seem to remember he said they have pigs living on islands in Savannah.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't recall seeing nuttin like that mentioned.........
> 
> 
> Go For it, that's what days off are made for!!
> ...



Ya know what.... I really DID like ya mama. I'm gonna miss ya!!!! How rude!!! I look tiny but ya haven't seen me at the firing range. I can hold my own.... just ya wait and see woman


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks you're ready for piggy slaughter!!



I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya know what.... I really DID like ya mama. I'm gonna miss ya!!!! How rude!!! I look tiny but ya haven't seen me at the firing range. I can hold my own.... just ya wait and see woman


ok, ok, oooooK!!  ~~sheesh~~ all that travelin done got you *touchy* huh??    



Bubbette said:


> I'll believe it when I see it!



I weren't gonna say that....................


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, ok, oooooK!!  ~~sheesh~~ all that travelin done got you *touchy* huh??
> 
> 
> 
> I weren't gonna say that....................



Listen here woman... i'm on a board full of women that are natural born killers, great fisher women, hunters, etc. Then ya have Jurzey who hunts for a good bargain, tackles the knotted and much needed conditioned, juggles the kids school and her own, works 6-7 days (some times nights) a week but the only thing she (almost) killed was her ex-husband. You can come over now and give me that hug.... go on get going....ima waitin


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Listen here woman... i'm on a board full of women that are natural born killers, great fisher women, hunters, etc. Then ya have Jurzey who hunts for a good bargain, tackles the knotted and much needed conditioned, juggles the kids school and her own, works 6-7 days (some times nights) a week but the only thing she (almost) killed was her ex-husband. You can come over now and give me that hug.... go on get going....ima waitin


 


Me thinks you need more than a hug.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Listen here woman...



oh snap....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Listen here woman... i'm on a board full of women that are natural born killers, great fisher women, hunters, etc. Then ya have Jurzey who hunts for a good bargain, tackles the knotted and much needed conditioned, juggles the kids school and her own, works 6-7 days (some times nights) a week but the only thing she (almost) killed was her ex-husband. You can come over now and give me that hug.... go on get going....ima waitin



Man what is up with the ladies today  first TBUG now Yara....Me think it's best to stay low for a few days


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Listen here woman... i'm on a board full of women that are natural born killers, great fisher women, hunters, etc. Then ya have Jurzey who hunts for a good bargain, tackles the knotted and much needed conditioned, juggles the kids school and her own, works 6-7 days (some times nights) a week but the only thing she (almost) killed was her ex-husband. You can come over now and give me that hug.... go on get going....ima waitin




I guess I'm not getting the whole gist of what's going on? 




Otis said:


> Me thinks you need more than a hug.




Lemme guess.     




slip said:


> oh snap....




Why are you hidin?  

Lost again.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Listen here woman... i'm on a board full of women that are natural born killers, great fisher women, hunters, etc. Then ya have Jurzey who hunts for a good bargain, tackles the knotted and much needed conditioned, juggles the kids school and her own, works 6-7 days (some times nights) a week but the only thing she (almost) killed was her ex-husband. You can come over now and give me that hug.... go on get going....ima waitin


I'll at least wait 'till ya make it back to Jawja......... 



slip said:


> oh snap....


wuss...... 



jmfauver said:


> Man what is up with the ladies today  first TBUG now Yara....Me think it's best to stay low for a few days


  good plan, think I'll join ya, tiny! 



turtlebug said:


> I guess I'm not getting the whole gist of what's going on?
> Lemme guess.
> 
> Why are you hidin?
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> good plan, think I'll join ya, tiny!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Otis said:


> Me thinks you need more than a hug.


Back to your corner!!


slip said:


> oh snap....


Hush boy.... im still upset with ya.


jmfauver said:


> Man what is up with the ladies today  first TBUG now Yara....Me think it's best to stay low for a few days


Scardy cat.....


Keebs said:


> I'll at least wait 'till ya make it back to Jawja.........
> 
> 
> wuss......
> ...



I wuv ya too!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like Yara been in the Johnny Walker again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I guess I'm not getting the whole gist of what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mama Keebs was makin fun of me wanting to go piggy huntin! She says im too little...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Looks like Yara been in the Johnny Walker again.



Too early and what's that suppose to mean ... huh!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mama Keebs was makin fun of me wanting to go piggy huntin! She says im too little...



Oh yeah.... fun sized. 

I forgot.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2010)

god my sister is stupid


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

Yara it was SETH  last night not SLIP...Please stop confusing those 2...I mean one burns down attics and blows up basements the other builds bonfires.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah.... fun sized.
> 
> I forgot.



 ... while the idjit next to me couldn't fit his hand around the water pump, I could. When my idjit ex boss locked the keys in the bus... my little behind was able to save his behind. In 98' when my idjit neighbor left her newborn in a gas filled house.... I was the only one small enough to crawl in the basement window to save her (before the house blew). I was the only one small enough to play the part of "Dorothy" in the school play. My size has come in handy but I still HATE being 5'3. I've been called fun sized since 6th grade when I tried out for the wrestling team.... they thought it was fun throwing me around.


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah.... fun sized.
> 
> I forgot.


 


So you are saying all WOWs are kingsize?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yara it was SETH  last night not SLIP...Please stop confusing those 2...I mean one burns down attics and blows up basements the other builds bonfires.....



Quit pickin on me.... bad day fir it.  I don't feel up to par.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mama Keebs was makin fun of me wanting to go piggy huntin! She says im too little...



you ain't little...my wife is little...Just ask Tbug to show you where she gets  her hunting attire and you will not be seen by the piggy until


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Otis said:


> So are saying all WOWs are kingsize?



Otis, Otis, Otis.... do we really need to start with me today? I thought ya wuved me?? Boy ya blow hot and cold like a woman going through menopause!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ... while the idjit next to me couldn't fit his hand around the water pump, I could. When my idjit ex boss locked the keys in the bus... my little behind was able to save his behind. In 98' when my idjit neighbor left her newborn in a gas filled house.... I was the only one small enough to crawl in the basement window to save her (before the house blew). I was the only one small enough to play the part of "Dorothy" in the school play. My size has come in handy but I still HATE being 5'3. I've been called fun sized since 6th grade when I tried out for the wrestling team.... they thought it was fun throwing me around.



I'm 5'4". Only a inch taller than you! I like being small... that way not too many people can look up my nose when I'm talking to them.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you ain't little...my wife is little...Just ask Tbug to show you where she gets  her hunting attire and you will not be seen by the piggy until



Oh I can't wait till I get registered and I have Daddys snipper in my hands!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ... while the idjit next to me couldn't fit his hand around the water pump, I could. When my idjit ex boss locked the keys in the bus... my little behind was able to save his behind. In 98' when my idjit neighbor left her newborn in a gas filled house.... I was the only one small enough to crawl in the basement window to save her (before the house blew). I was the only one small enough to play the part of "Dorothy" in the school play. My size has come in handy but I still HATE being 5'3. I've been called fun sized since 6th grade when I tried out for the wrestling team.... they thought it was fun throwing me around.



You still taller then my wife 




YaraG. said:


> Quit pickin on me.... bad day fir it.  I don't feel up to par.



You ain't on no golf course so there is no par...I ain't picking on ya besides I got one of them on my  list the other is a good to go for now .....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm 5'4". Only a inch taller than you! I like being small... that way not too many people can look up my nose when I'm talking to them.



 Karen were ya really taller? I thought we were the same height. I know GABelle is an inch or so taller than me too. Grrrrreat im a smurf!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oh I can't wait till I get registered and I have Daddys snipper in my hands!!!



Killem and grillem



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm 5'4". Only a inch taller than you! I like being small... that way not too many people can look up my nose when I'm talking to them.



no comment from the peanut gallery


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Karen were ya really taller? I thought we were the same height. I know GABelle is an inch or so taller than me too. Grrrrreat im a smurf!



ya got my wife by alot get over it!!!!!

She worked at a DR's office when we got married,they picked on her about being short...I came the Christmas party with her she never had another issue


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Killem and grillem
> 
> 
> 
> no comment from the peanut gallery



I can't eat anything that fresh... i've tried and was sick as a dog! It must go through the grocery market process fir me to eat it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ... while the idjit next to me couldn't fit his hand around the water pump, I could. When my idjit ex boss locked the keys in the bus... my little behind was able to save his behind. In 98' when my idjit neighbor left her newborn in a gas filled house.... I was the only one small enough to crawl in the basement window to save her (before the house blew). I was the only one small enough to play the part of "Dorothy" in the school play. My size has come in handy but I still HATE being 5'3. I've been called fun sized since 6th grade when I tried out for the wrestling team.... they thought it was fun throwing me around.




Down here, "Fun-Sized" is usually used to refer to a woman who is not tiny but not overweight. More like the girl next door that you could wrestle and play sports with. 






Otis said:


> So you are saying all WOWs are kingsize?



No, just saying that obviously "fun sized" has different meanings for different locations.  

Being 5'10" doesn't bother me anymore now that my 12 year old has surpassed me and I'm the shortest person in the house.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Karen were ya really taller? I thought we were the same height. I know GABelle is an inch or so taller than me too. Grrrrreat im a smurf!



I think I'm just a tad taller than you. Dang it... now you can look up my nose.........



jmfauver said:


> no comment from the peanut gallery



I don't get it.


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I can't eat anything that fresh... i've tried and was sick as a dog! It must go through the grocery market process fir me to eat it.


 



you might as well stay up north! we eat critters down here, and the fresher the better, just last night I picked a possum up from the side of the road.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2010)

Ladies...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'm just a tad taller than you. Dang it... now you can look up my nose.........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.



Peanut...the sma....oh never mind


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Down here, "Fun-Sized" is usually used to refer to a woman who is not tiny but not overweight. More like the girl next door that you could wrestle and play sports with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbug if ya don't mind me saying so.... you are one of the prettiest wows....


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'm just a tad taller than you. Dang it... now you can look up my nose.........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.


He is the shortest one in his avatar...


Otis said:


> you might as well stay up north! we eat critters down here, and the fresher the better, just last night I picked a possum up from the side of the road.....


Otis zip it! I ain't eatin possum!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> No, just saying that obviously "fun sized" has different meanings for different locations.


 



so what are ALL the meanings?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

Otis said:


> you might as well stay up north! we eat critters down here, and the fresher the better, just last night I picked a possum up from the side of the road.....



That's juss nasty!!! I gotta atleast cook mine first.



Nicodemus said:


> Ladies...



I didn't do anything! Please don't be smashing at me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies...


Papa....


jmfauver said:


> Peanut...the sma....oh never mind



Too late shorty!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

at least you girls don't get hit in the forehead by ceiling fans. Them things hurt!


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies...


 


Nic would you please ban these WOWs. They are way out of line today.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Peanut...the sma....oh never mind



Okay, you're the smallest in your avatar... got it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2010)

Otis said:


> Nic would you please ban these WOWs. They are way out of line today.





Otis...










NO!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> at least you girls don't get hit in the forehead by ceiling fans. Them things hurt!


Do ya know what my shins look like....


Otis said:


> Nic would you please ban these WOWs. They are way out of line today.



Ya need a nap Otis.... please go take one already!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I come walkin in here and everybody is skwakin about size. I thought size didn't matter.


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I always knew they were your favorites  



YaraG. said:


> Do ya know what my shins look like....
> 
> 
> Ya need a nap Otis.... please go take one already!


 


If Otis takes a nap, then Self gets to get on line.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 5, 2010)

Otis.... now you know better than to ask for something that's not gonna happen.... 
who would keep all these men folks in line...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2010)

It ain`t ya`ll I got the slow burn at. And I would like to thank you folks here for the kind words to the Moderator staff that I`ve been hearin` about. 

Later...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> at least you girls don't get hit in the forehead by ceiling fans. Them things hurt!



I hit my head on cabinets. They hurt!!!



Otis said:


> Nic would you please ban these WOWs. They are way out of line today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Otis.... now you know better than to ask for something that's not gonna happen....
> who would keep all these men folks in line...




Howdy miss Wanda.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Tbug if ya don't mind me saying so.... you are one of the prettiest wows....





Yara, I actually DO mind you saying that. 

Without sounding catty or rude, that was a very rude thing to say. 

Each WOW is special and beautiful in her own way. We don't play the looks card on each other around here. 

I'm sure you meant no harm but we're not like that. It's about being a TRUE person from the heart. 

Just ask my hubby, he looks from the inside and the outside and he'll tell you that overall to him, Keebs is by far the most beautiful WOW there is. Even over his own wife because Keebs is not only beautiful on the outside, she's way more easy going and easy to get along with than most women. She's honest and openly loving. She gives more chances to people than most WOW's, especially me.


Again, I don't mean to come across as being rude or mean. That's not my intention at all. Just that if you're a true WOW, you know that all WOW's are created equal and never judge one over the other.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Otis.... now you know better than to ask for something that's not gonna happen....
> who would keep all these men folks in line...



Hey Wanda! Did y'all have a good time last night?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Okay, you're the smallest in your avatar... got it



I am 6ft 2 ...not a big guy but I look real small next to those guys....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy miss Wanda.


 Hey.. neil how ya been???


turtlebug said:


> Just that if you're a true WOW, you know that all WOW's are created equal and never judge one over the other.


X 2  very well said TBug....



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Wanda! Did y'all have a good time last night?


 
we did karen.. had a big time, the skeeters even cooperated.. enjoyed our visit yest. Hunter ran right on out with Tanner like he was his age.. I was proud of him...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am 6ft 2 ...not a big guy but I look real small next to those guys....



 Yeah you do!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I come walkin in here and everybody is skwakin about size. I thought size didn't matter.





Otis said:


> I always knew they were your favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord....


southwoodshunter said:


> Otis.... now you know better than to ask for something that's not gonna happen....
> who would keep all these men folks in line...





turtlebug said:


> Yara, I actually DO mind you saying that.
> 
> Without sounding catty or rude, that was a very rude thing to say.
> 
> ...



I wasn't speaking about your physical but everything else that I have read about you. I wasn't disrespecting anyone either... not being catty either. I have had the privi of meeting some truly amazing women on this board and agree that all of them are special. From the single gal to the mommy, you are all amazing. Sorry to have upset ya Tbug.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

wassup SGG


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Otis.... now you know better than to ask for something that's not gonna happen....
> who would keep all these men folks in line...


 

Howdy mam! 




turtlebug said:


> Yara, I actually DO mind you saying that.
> 
> Without sounding catty or rude, that was a very rude thing to say.
> 
> ...


 

OK....EVERYONE ALL TOGETHER.....GROUP HUG FOR TURTLEBUG!!!


((((((HUG))))))
(((((HUG))))))
(((((((HUG))))))


and Tbug, if it helps I think you are the ugliest, meanest women to ever walk the planet!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Otis said:


> and Tbug, if it helps I think you are the ugliest, meanest women to ever walk the planet!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> we did karen.. had a big time, the skeeters even cooperated.. enjoyed our visit yest. Hunter ran right on out with Tanner like he was his age.. I was proud of him...



That's good!!! Yeah, I'm glad him and Tanner got along so good. Tanner has been talking about Hunter all day. Asking when he was going to be coming back by and all.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah you do!!!



You should see pictures with my brothers and their wives...I am the middle of the 3 Oldest 6ft4 ( his wife 4ft 11),me 6ft 2 (my wife 4ft 10 ,she claims) kid brother 6ft 6 ( his wife 5ft)...My mom is 5Ft 7....Dad was 6ft 2....must have been the fertilizer from his fishing stories that made us grow


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> wassup SGG



Hey Sterlo! How you doing?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

Otis said:


> Howdy mam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Self get off the computer


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm 5'4". Only a inch taller than you! I like being small... that way not too many people can look up my nose when I'm talking to them.





Do you look up _theirs?_


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You should see pictures with my brothers and their wives...I am the middle of the 3 Oldest 6ft4 ( his wife 4ft 11),me 6ft 2 (my wife 4ft 10 ,she claims) kid brother 6ft 6 ( his wife 5ft)...My mom is 5Ft 7....Dad was 6ft 2....must have been the fertilizer from his fishing stories that made us grow


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Do you look up _theirs?_



I try my best not to!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 5, 2010)

The first day of this shutdown is over.I'm heading south. Ya'll have a good one


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



I need to get a new picture of all of us.....You want to talk about some ugly guys.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

well, i guess i'm gonna put on the swim trunks and go sit in the koi pond. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i guess i'm gonna put on the swim trunks and go sit in the koi pond. Wish me luck!!!



Good luck. 

Don't be doin no belly flops on them spensive goldfish.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 5, 2010)

He was bored to death at mema's house... all the way down to lunch... all those good groceries & all he had was mac & cheese...
Well, have to come by again sometimes.. enjoyed the visit. 
I am off to the shower, been cleaning house & egtting ready for work tomorrow.. yuck... 3 days off will spoil ya... 
Ya'll have a good one....

Oh, Hey Otis/ self... hope ya been staying outta trouble...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The first day of this shutdown is over.I'm heading south. Ya'll have a good one



Hurry home! Drive careful!!!



jmfauver said:


> I need to get a new picture of all of us.....You want to talk about some ugly guys.....



Oh lawdy.........



southwoodshunter said:


> He was bored to death at mema's house... all the way down to lunch... all those good groceries & all he had was mac & cheese...
> Well, have to come by again sometimes.. enjoyed the visit.
> I am off to the shower, been cleaning house & egtting ready for work tomorrow.. yuck... 3 days off will spoil ya...
> Ya'll have a good one....
> ...



It was a good visit! It was good seeing you again and meeting Hunter. Stop by anytime y'all are in the area. You have a good day!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hush boy.... im still upset with ya.





jmfauver said:


> Yara it was SETH  last night not SLIP...Please stop confusing those 2...I mean one burns down attics and blows up basements the other builds bonfires.....


thank you.


jmfauver said:


> You ain't on no golf course so there is no par...I ain't picking on ya besides I got one of them on my  list the other is a good to go for now .....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

walked outside, took one lousy step in the koi pond and the rains came. It is pouring right now.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> walked outside, took one lousy step in the koi pond and the rains came. It is pouring right now.



i feel your pain brother,get 3 days off work and it rains almost non stop for 2 of em


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

i couldnt buy a drop of rain to save my life right now...


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

The rain has quit and Bubba is back to the Koi pond. I'll try to find my camera and get pics if he goes down like he usually does.


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> i couldnt buy a drop of rain to save my life right now...


 


and we would not give you one to save it either


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> The rain has quit and Bubba is back to the Koi pond. I'll try to find my camera and get pics if he goes down like he usually does.



No pics today. He managed to keep his balance.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Too early and what's that suppose to mean ... huh!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> walked outside, took one lousy step in the koi pond and the rains came. It is pouring right now.


It's dry as a bone here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2010)

Gonna be a looooooooong boring night at work, no internet, and everything is shut down...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No pics today. He managed to keep his balance.



Dagnabbit I needed a good laugh too....back to the steel building for the next 4 weeks or so. Maybe I'll see my house before the leaves turn orange....




I'm gonna avoid the page long massive multi quote.....

Jeez, a compliment is a compliment accept it at face value don't read to much into it....


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooooooong boring night at work, no internet, and everything is shut down...


 



Just talk to the voices in your head.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 5, 2010)

evening all


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

Fishbait is sitting beside me on the sofa poking me in the arm with the cutters of that stoopid boar he killed Saturday night. 


Wobbert-Woo     


It's your fault.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is sitting beside me on the sofa poking me in the arm with the cutters of that stoopid boar he killed Saturday night.
> 
> 
> Wobbert-Woo
> ...



After being married to him for 21 years, everything is always his fault.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is sitting beside me on the sofa poking me in the arm with the cutters of that stoopid boar he killed Saturday night.
> 
> 
> Wobbert-Woo
> ...



Did you tell him to enjoy it while he can ???



Would yall believe it was 97 degrees here in Philly and 79 in Live Oak, FL.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Did you tell him to enjoy it while he can ???
> 
> 
> 
> Would yall believe it was 97 degrees here in Philly and 79 in Live Oak, FL.....



 I believe it. 98 here and more humidity on the way. 100 the next 2 days.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Did ya eat dinner hun? How did his son do today? Bet he is out like a light.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is sitting beside me on the sofa poking me in the arm with the cutters of that stoopid boar he killed Saturday night.
> 
> 
> Wobbert-Woo
> ...


I know. 



Bubbette said:


> After being married to him for 21 years, everything is always his fault.



whatever. 
You order supper yet?


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did ya eat dinner hun? How did his son do today? Bet he is out like a light.


Yes ,thanks for asking dear!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> I believe it. 98 here and more humidity on the way. 100 the next 2 days.



I came home thinkin it was gonna be cooler.... can't feel the central air.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yes ,thanks for asking dear!



Wrong hunny...


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> After being married to him for 21 years, everything is always his fault.





rhbama3 said:


> whatever.
> You order supper yet?



Both of you are fairly mean!


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wrong hunny...


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I came home thinkin it was gonna be cooler.... can't feel the central air.


Too hot. If I wanted this I could live in the south. Humidity was low though, 32%.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Both of you are fairly mean!



Aww, go eat some more glue sticks.....


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Aww, go eat some more glue sticks.....



See!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm 5'4". Only a inch taller than you! I like being small... that way not too many people can look up my nose when I'm talking to them.



Now thats a very positive way to look at it


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

Where ya workin Troy?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Hey Heatherbabe !!!!



Resica said:


> I believe it. 98 here and more humidity on the way. 100 the next 2 days.



Don't tell me the odds, I'll be out in it 100ft off the ground..



YaraG. said:


> Did ya eat dinner hun? How did his son do today? Bet he is out like a light.



Tony Luke's..Roast Pork Italian w/spinach and long hots..onion rings and Mtn Dew...He did good sat in the truck sweating most of the time...Not out yet but on the way..



Resica said:


> Yes ,thanks for asking dear!







YaraG. said:


> I came home thinkin it was gonna be cooler.... can't feel the central air.



Told ya  



Resica said:


> Both of you are fairly mean!



Must be aproaching that 20 year mark from the sound of them typing across the house


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got back from having supper with the outlaws...uh...I mean in laws. 

Roast with taters and gravy, pink eyed peas, fresh creamed corn, sliced maters, cornbread, cantalope, sliced vidalias and sweet tea. Lord help I am stuffed.

How yall is?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Where ya workin Troy?



Crozer-Chester Medical Center south of Philly a few miles.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

ever have a day where everything that _could_ go wrong did? all freaking week i tell ya...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Hey Heatherbabe !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



21.


21 very long years......


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Crozer-Chester Medical Center south of Philly a few miles.


If ya get burned  you're in the right place, and you may.


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 21.
> 
> 
> 21 very long years......



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 21.
> 
> 
> 21 very long years......



21 for me too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I came home thinkin it was gonna be cooler.... can't feel the central air.


 
That's whatcha get for doing all of that braggin a couple of weeks ago while we were roastin alive down here....


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Must be aproaching that 20 year mark from the sound of them typing across the house



Actually, we just passed the 21 year mark. We sit in our recliners beside each other and laugh. It's all in fun.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 21.
> 
> 
> 21 very long years......



How'd I guess that close....

If I get burned I'm not going to the hospital....


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 21.
> 
> 
> 21 very long years......


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Actually, we just passed the 21 year mark. We sit in our recliners beside each other and laugh. It's all in fun.



I'm sure it's all fun and games...and you can always punch him if he gets to carried away thinking he's right...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Actually, we just passed the 21 year mark. We sit in our recliners beside each other and laugh. It's all in fun.





Bubbette said:


>



mixed signals.......
ya'll excuse me.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm sure it's all fun and games...and you can always punch him if he gets to carried away thinking he's right...



That happens on a regular basis. He often thinks he's right.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Hey Heatherbabe !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to rub it in dear!


slip said:


> ever have a day where everything that _could_ go wrong did? all freaking week i tell ya...


Hope tomorrow is better fir ya.


TGattis said:


> Crozer-Chester Medical Center south of Philly a few miles.


I can smell ya......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's whatcha get for doing all of that braggin a couple of weeks ago while we were roastin alive down here....


yada yada yada


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That happens on a regular basis. He often thinks he's right.



I thought I made a mistake once.......




but I was wrong...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got back from having supper with the outlaws...uh...I mean in laws.
> 
> Roast with taters and gravy, pink eyed peas, fresh creamed corn, sliced maters, cornbread, cantalope, sliced vidalias and sweet tea. Lord help I am stuffed.
> 
> How yall is?



I'm good thanks Sterlo.  

From the sound a that meal, I hope you gave um good praise, so they'l (maybe should not call um outlaws)... invite ya back more often.  _The guarentee of the next great meal, is related to the honest praise of the cook._


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I thought I made a mistake once.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 hhhmmmmm....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> ever have a day where everything that _could_ go wrong did? all freaking week i tell ya...



Sometime 6-10 days in a row. It really don't pay to get out of bed sometimes...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I'm good thanks Sterlo.
> 
> From the sound a that meal, I hope you gave um good praise, so they'l (maybe should not call um outlaws)... invite ya back more often.  _The guarentee of the next great meal, is related to the honest praise of the cook._



Just jokin bout outlaws. They are good folks and keep me well fed.


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 21.
> 
> 
> 21 very long years......


 

eye did 21 yers once, wat cel wer u in? 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's whatcha get for doing all of that braggin a couple of weeks ago while we were roastin alive down here....


 


hey Miguel, how hot is it? 




Bubbette said:


>


 




reminds me of the gards for 21 yers


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That happens on a regular basis. He often thinks he's right.



21 years.  (3 x 7!).  I believe, if I remember correctly, the Chineese calender states that in the 21st year of marrage, things smooth out and couples actually refall in love with each other.  Personally, I hope it's true.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Did you tell him to enjoy it while he can ???





Your point?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Your point?


----------



## baldfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Evening folks 
I finally put the pic's up of bigox's pig in the hoghunting section . His first piggy


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Your point?



Did you give up on killing a boar....thought you were going this weekend???? Maybe it'll be you poking him next Monday night...Gabby is your friend use her....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 5, 2010)

Evening folks...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> I finally put the pic's up of bigox's pig in the hoghunting section . His first piggy



cool


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Did you give up on killing a boar....thought you were going this weekend???? Maybe it'll be you poking him next Monday night...Gabby is your friend use her....



I fully expect a pile of pork waiting to be cleaned by noon this coming Saturday.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I fully expect a pile of pork waiting to be cleaned by noon this coming Saturday.



Yep.  I'm just gonna keep  that Abbey continues to get better and no other roadblocks pop up so I can't go.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

i like that avatar, Yara


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.  I'm just gonna keep  that Abbey continues to get better and no other roadblocks pop up so I can't go.



Hope she gets better bugs. It's your turn for a tusker.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I fully expect a pile of pork waiting to be cleaned by noon this coming Saturday.



With those trail cam pics you posted I need to come visit and bring a Ruger mini 30 with the big 20+ round clip and have an all out slaughter on the BBQ sammiches on hoofs..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hope she gets better bugs. It's your turn for a tusker.





I'm really not worried about getting another big boar this weekend. I just wanna get that big ol educated sow outta the way. 

She's way too smart and needs to go.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2010)

hey all you peeples


----------



## baldfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> cool



It will be really cool if he gets matty to cook some for FPG



rhbama3 said:


> I fully expect a pile of pork waiting to be cleaned by noon this coming Saturday.



Go gettim bama


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> i like that avatar, Yara



course ya do!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2010)

........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Seth,
sometimes you worry me boy.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Seth,
> sometimes you worry me boy.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I fully expect a pile of pork waiting to be cleaned by noon this coming Saturday.



Yea, yea, yea. Time to put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lewis sez:
Quit eating and give me the rest of that steak and tater!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

awfully quiet in here. Think I will make the rounds of some other forums and go watch some TV.
See yall later.


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lewis sez:
> Quit eating and give me the rest of that steak and tater!



What's in the mug across the way?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> What's in the mug across the way?



Thats my "hunting and killing fund" coin jar. Just wrapped two years worth!


----------



## Resica (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats my "hunting and killing fund" coin jar. Just wrapped two years worth!


----------



## fishbait (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, yea, yea. Time to put your money where your mouth is.



What u trying to say woman?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

time to watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2010)

its SLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

man i loves me some (beanless) chili cheese dawgs..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> man i loves me some (beanless) chili cheese dawgs..



A warm brownie with real vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 5, 2010)

fishbait said:


> What u trying to say woman?



You don't think it's strange that when Bubba was with you, you couldn't get a pig, but when you went without him you got a big pig?


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A warm brownie with real vanilla bean ice cream.



ya beat me...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> ya beat me...



Crème brulée one fir you one fir me!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Crème bruléeView attachment 539490 one fir you one fir me!



yer killin me!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> yer killin me!!!



softly.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> yer killin me!!!



mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

dey cal me....Mistr Self!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2010)

havin compny is gunna kilt me all I got time fer since they got here is  n  aint even been able to try my new wakeup call


----------



## pbradley (Jul 5, 2010)

Where's the nanner puddin'?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> dey cal me....Mistr Self!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 539497mmmmmmmmmmm


oh lawd....





Self! said:


> dey cal me....Mistr Self!



thats not all they call ya.


----------



## fishbait (Jul 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You don't think it's strange that when Bubba was with you, you couldn't get a pig, but when you went without him you got a big pig?



I plead the 5th.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

oh snappppp

mom just called dad tubby....


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 5, 2010)

Howdy yall!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> oh snappppp
> 
> mom just called dad tubby....





deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall!



evenin...


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin...



hello yara!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 5, 2010)

:yawn nite.....


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lawd....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



go pla wit seth 





YaraG. said:


> :yawn nite.....


 


G' up! sleepin is fer d week


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> go pla wit seth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its gonna be interesting to see how long you can stand having to misspell words on purpose to keep up this persona. I guess the hot tamales in the Texas heat have gotten to you.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> :yawn nite.....


G'night


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Its gonna be interesting to see how long you can stand having to misspell words on purpose to keep up this persona. I guess the hot tamales in the Texas heat have gotten to you.


 

ive had munths of practic frum reding seths potss


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2010)

someone just treid to brake into the neibors shed my dog fred was going crazy about something so i walked outside and my neibor came running up in the yard and tld me someone treid to get in his shed and ran our way so i walked back in and told my mm and walked back out and just happend to look at one of the other neibors house they were out of town and i saw a man standing there i looked at him for a second and went in and my mm was talking to the neibor on the phone and fred started going crazy again after something behind our fence h finaly stoped barking 10 min later all the neibors came over and walked into my front yard and there were to sets of footprints in our drive way and a trail into the ditch and in the dirt road they had treid to rob 2 people then they ran into my yard and made the dog bark witch scared them and they ran off i hate theivs and dont say anything about my spelling


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Wake up!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

Good morning Mike!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mornin Mike 

Mornin Heather


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> Mornin Heather



Good morning Neil!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

It sure was nice sleeping in my own bed last night.  We've been camping for the last week and the last two days of the trip, I gave my bedroom to my mother in law (who is here visiting from New York) and I slept on the couch in the camper...not very comfy......


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> Mornin Heather



Morning



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Mike!



Morning


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It sure was nice sleeping in my own bed last night.  We've been camping for the last week and the last two days of the trip, I gave my bedroom to my mother in law (who is here visiting from New York) and I slept on the couch in the camper...not very comfy......



It could have been worse....At least ta got a big enough space to have the extra room in the camper


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It could have been worse....At least ta got a big enough space to have the extra room in the camper



Thank goodness!  Otherwise, I'm sure we would have stayed home...

Almost thought about sleeping on one of the bunk beds..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thank goodness!  Otherwise, I'm sure we would have stayed home...
> 
> Almost thought about sleeping on one of the bunk beds..




But it is still camping...why stay home,especially when you can fish while camping 

Bunk bed would not hold me


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> But it is still camping...why stay home,especially when you can fish while camping
> 
> Bunk bed would not hold me



Funny thing is, the mother in law "does not camp"......guess she had no choice...

I made Paul sleep on the bottom bunk the first night.  He said it was not comfortable...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Funny thing is, the mother in law "does not camp"......guess she had no choice...
> 
> I made Paul sleep on the bottom bunk the first night.  He said it was not comfortable...



Extra egg crate helps or one of the small air mattress pads...My wife don't camp either....unless it is  a cabin w/ electricity and bathroom....camper would not work either she is afraid of da bears...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Extra egg crate helps or one of the small air mattress pads...My wife don't camp either....unless it is  a cabin w/ electricity and bathroom....camper would not work either she is afraid of da bears...



The only bear there was coming from the MIL's room.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Mornin...........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wondered where you had been Medusa. I like the camping trips but like the bed at home when I get back.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The only bear there was coming from the MIL's room.....







YaraG. said:


> Mornin...........



Morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Neil!



I do like the new hairstyle.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2010)

Gotta take the truck to the shop. 

Later folks.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin...........



Mornin Girl!



Sterlo58 said:


> Wondered where you had been Medusa. I like the camping trips but like the bed at home when I get back.



A real stalker would have known......



Sterlo58 said:


> I do like the new hairstyle.



Thanks......it almost really looks like that this morning!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta take the truck to the shop.
> 
> Later folks.



Hope it doesn't cost you too much....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning



Mornin..... Heather darlin.... you've been missing.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin..... Heather darlin.... you've been missing.



Did you miss me?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you miss me?



It's your fault thew driveler has been so slow for a week....Bad girl  bad girl  no more camping for you....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you miss me?


I had to get a patch for the with drawl symptoms... but im ok now...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's your fault thew driveler has been so slow for a week....Bad girl  bad girl  no more camping for you....



Yet I still had 850 pm's..... 



YaraG. said:


> I had to get a patch for the with drawl symptoms... but im ok now...



What would the active ingredients in that patch be?  Sarcasm and flirty mango?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yet I still had 850 pm's.....
> 
> Only....Sounds like me when I take a week off work...
> 
> What would the active ingredients in that patch be?  Sarcasm and flirty mango?



It's the love patch


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yet I still had 850 pm's.....
> 
> 
> 
> What would the active ingredients in that patch be?  Sarcasm and flirty mango?





 no Sarcasm fir you hunny!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's the love patch



Who could resist her.... she is off the wall!!! She had me in stitches when we met.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Where's the nanner puddin'?



Nanner puddin' (_better with a cup of black coffee_). Now that's right up there with a MoonPie. Ya sure do got me cravin some


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> no Sarcasm fir you hunny!





YaraG. said:


> Who could resist her.... she is off the wall!!! She had me in stitches when we met.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who could resist her.... she is off the wall!!! She had me in stitches when we met.



No one....it's the eyes...At least she has not put the eyes avatar back up....I can't get any work done It is just memorizing..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



ok ok ok ill do the 

 then 

 but im not


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Yara did ya put Seth on the ignore list for his 4th o July prank?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Yara did ya put Seth on the ignore list for his 4th o July prank?



Lol.... why do ya ask????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

good morning, Peeps!
Yet another fun-filled day awaits me at the Big House. Gonna finish this cup of coffee and then run. Ya'll have a good day!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No one....it's the eyes...At least she has not put the eyes avatar back up....I can't get any work done It is just memorizing..



Oh stop!



YaraG. said:


> ok ok ok ill do the
> 
> then
> 
> but im not



Deal!


Which reminds me.....my dryer still broke.  P _finally_ took it apart yesterday.  The dryer drum roller was broken.  And guess what?  All the part stores were closed yesterday! I'm going to go get the part this morning as soon as sleeping beauty, I mean Zman gets up.   

I will bet money I will have it put back together before P gets home too.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 6, 2010)

Mornin Dribblers...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

mornen


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh stop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A womans job is never done 


BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Dribblers...


mornin...



Hankus said:


> mornen



did ya tip toe in as well???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Dribblers...



Hey there Matty!

I saw some of your threads on the cafe....Very nice!

Who was all that food for?



Hankus said:


> mornen



Beer!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Its gonna be interesting to see how long you can stand having to misspell words on purpose to keep up this persona. I guess the hot tamales in the Texas heat have gotten to you.



Yes sir. And if hot tamales are served with beans on the side...  An explosive combination that could excuse misspelling.    IM SORRY - This is a bad picture to post so early in the morning.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey BOSS. Doin alright today?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey there Matty!
> 
> I saw some of your threads on the cafe....Very nice!
> 
> ...



Just some orders for people down at the lake.  We had to cook for several different folks.  We had all three smokers packed to the brim this weekend.   Didnt even have time to get in the pool...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey BOSS. Doin alright today?



Doing good Moonie.  How bout yourself?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> did ya tip toe in as well???



no but I did tip



OutFishHim said:


> Beer!



Lime Bite


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Lol.... why do ya ask????



He got yelled at pretty good by some of us ( me and Keebs)..I know you thought I was not being serious but I was...even though I joke with him that is not something to make a joke about....I was and am tempted to do it for a while,but have not committed to it...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen



Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hankus



Beerkus


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh stop!



You think I am joking....I need a drooling smiley now


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Doing good Moonie.  How bout yourself?



You look alot different


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no but I did tip
> 
> 
> 
> Lime Bite


good lord!!


jmfauver said:


> He got yelled at pretty good by some of us ( me and Keebs)..I know you thought I was not being serious but I was...even though I joke with him that is not something to make a joke about....I was and am tempted to do it for a while,but have not committed to it...



I was a little annoyed cause I wasn't sure if he was serious or not but im over it. Ty & Keebs for lashin but he is a youngin... and I have three of him.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beerkus



Way too early


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> good lord!!



I like lime, it may be my favorite citrus fruit, so this is my new worst enemy/best friend


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Way too early



fer you maybe but I b a semi-pro so I'm behind


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

The day calls. Got to get out there while it's still breathable.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just some orders for people down at the lake.  We had to cook for several different folks.  We had all three smokers packed to the brim this weekend.   Didnt even have time to get in the pool...



That sucks!  Tell them you left your cooking skilz at home next time.



Hankus said:


> Lime Bite



Tequila!



jmfauver said:


> He got yelled at pretty good by some of us ( me and Keebs)..I know you thought I was not being serious but I was...even though I joke with him that is not something to make a joke about....I was and am tempted to do it for a while,but have not committed to it...



What in the world happened?



jmfauver said:


> You think I am joking....I need a drooling smiley now



Thank you Sweetie.



YaraG. said:


> I was a little annoyed cause I wasn't sure if he was serious or not but im over it. Ty & Keebs for lashin but he is a youngin... and I have three of him.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like lime, it may be my favorite citrus fruit, so this is my new worst enemy/best friend



When they take blood from ya at the doctors.... do they get blood or lime juice?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That sucks!  Tell them you left your cooking skilz at home next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seth posted that he blew his finger off. Didn't come back and say he was joking. I sat here yelling fir him to answer and I didn't have a number fir him. I was worried he was serious and home alone .... being the child he still is. It was a joke... I cooled off.. he got yelled at... the end. Seth still breaths fir now.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Tequila!



Jose or Sauza



YaraG. said:


> When they take blood from ya at the doctors.... do they get blood or lime juice?



blood- lime, beer, rum, a few platelets and a couple dozer blood cells


I'm alcohol fueled


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jose or Sauza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There I fixed it fir ya!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> There I fixed it fir ya!



Prishate ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Prishate ya



Hankypoo... 

 no need to fret.... I play a doctor online but not in real life.

On a different note... OMG the moving companies can't even wait till you're 100% awake till they call! Jeeze!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hankypoo...
> 
> no need to fret.... I play a doctor online but not in real life.
> 
> On a different note... OMG the moving companies can't even wait till you're 100% awake till they call! Jeeze!!!



common courtesy was kilt off years ago,f ya have any doubts go to any large public gathering


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> common courtesy was kilt off years ago,f ya have any doubts go to any large public gathering



A rebel....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A rebel....



through and through


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> through and through



Do ya ride?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do ya ride?



ride what


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ride what



A Harley or crotch rocket....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A Harley or crotch rocket....



neither I prefer 4 tires to 2   more is better


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> neither I prefer 4 tires to 2   more is better



Good answer! I crashed my first bike at 22yr old and never got on one again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


>





.........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

jus killin time huh Yara


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

howdy Keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good answer! I crashed my first bike at 22yr old and never got on one again.



I want one, but I feel like I need to build it to suit my likes in a bike so its on hold till later, way later plus my dad and my uncle both wrecked theirs so I'm a little skiddish


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

3peat mornin  to everybody


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> A real stalker would have known......
> 
> :



Lord knows I try. Give me another chance.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I want one, but I feel like I need to build it to suit my likes in a bike so its on hold till later, way later plus my dad and my uncle both wrecked theirs so I'm a little skiddish



ALWAYS wear ALL of your GEAR!!!!!! Please.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ALWAYS wear ALL of your GEAR!!!!!! Please.



sure thing I mite even put a lap belt on it


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sure thing I mite even put a lap belt on it



Yak it up now....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yak it up now....



serious I'll be careful, some great builders and even better riders have been killed due to carelessness and stupidity (Indian Larry for ex)


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> serious I'll be careful, some great builders and even better riders have been killed due to carelessness and stupidity (Indian Larry for ex)



Thank ya Hanky! I have friends that have lost over 60% of their natural skin, along with $$$$$$$$$$$ in tats.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Question: I am packing and need to know just how cold does it get all year. Should I be giving away my sweats & scarfs? I know ya'll don't get snow in Savannah but does it reach "Holy cow it's too cold to go outside" weather?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: I am packing and need to know just how cold does it get all year. Should I be giving away my sweats & scarfs? I know ya'll don't get snow in Savannah but does it reach "Holy cow it's too cold to go outside" weather?



over in Dublin I hunted like 7 days strait and it was twentys without the wind in the morn during dec/jan so it has cold spurts I'd keep cold weather stuff


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: I am packing and need to know just how cold does it get all year. Should I be giving away my sweats & scarfs? I know ya'll don't get snow in Savannah but does it reach "Holy cow it's too cold to go outside" weather?



atleast here, it can get frost bite cold.

last winter Sav almost got snow once.


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

I see u


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: I am packing and need to know just how cold does it get all year. Should I be giving away my sweats & scarfs? I know ya'll don't get snow in Savannah but does it reach "Holy cow it's too cold to go outside" weather?


 



we jes wer birday suits here


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> we jes wer birday suits here



Nice try!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy Keebs


mernin, trying to catch up after being off work last week............. 
 Got another week of vacation 'cause co-worker is on vacation!! 



YaraG. said:


> Question: I am packing and need to know just how cold does it get all year. Should I be giving away my sweats & scarfs? I know ya'll don't get snow in Savannah but does it reach "Holy cow it's too cold to go outside" weather?


Yeah, it can get like that but doesn't stay that way, keep the sweats & stuff until you go through at least one winter!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Heeeyyyy you!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mernin, trying to catch up after being off work last week.............
> Got another week of vacation 'cause co-worker is on vacation!!



thats always SHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



.yo


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi








Hankus said:


> thats always SHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


>



Hey, whud ya name the turkey???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, whud ya name the turkey???



should name it "n dressin"


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  4 days o' work and then it is 7 at da beach!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mernin, trying to catch up after being off work last week.............
> Got another week of vacation 'cause co-worker is on vacation!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh more packing.....


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Yo!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

someone take the sharp objects away from me.... 

 I don't want to pack!!!! 

I want to throw it alllllll OUT!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good morning everybody!   I hope everyone had a wonderful 4th of July weekend!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyyy you!!



Heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy YOU too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> should name it "n dressin"


~~groan~~  



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  4 days o' work and then it is 7 at da beach!!!


 lucky debil! 


YaraG. said:


> Ugh more packing.....
> 
> Yo!


Git it done already!! 



YaraG. said:


> someone take the sharp objects away from me....
> 
> I don't want to pack!!!!
> 
> I want to throw it alllllll OUT!!!!


DO IT, become a minimalist, I'm working on it myself, I'm taking small steps but I'm trying my best to get rid of stuff NOW so my daughter won't have such a time when "the time" comes.............. 



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody!   I hope everyone had a wonderful 4th of July weekend!


 yep, sure did, hope you did too!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy YOU too!!!!!!!!


 Drop by if you're in town, I'll be here allll week!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Drop by if you're in town, I'll be here allll week!



I'll do that! Thinking we might go into town some time today. We sure are getting bored around here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll do that! Thinking we might go into town some time today. We sure are getting bored around here.





 the coast is clear!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~groan~~
> 
> 
> lucky debil!
> ...



thanks...I was home alone Friday thru Sunday so I was just fine!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2010)

Howdy Folks. Just making a noontime at work, crackberry fly-by.  Catch up with yu'ens later.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, whud ya name the turkey???


no names yet...still thinking.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> thanks...I was home *alone *Friday thru Sunday so I was just fine!



 and ya'll fuss at Sethus!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks. Just making a noontime at work, crackberry fly-by.  Catch up with yu'ens later.


Hiya Kim!!!!!! 



slip said:


> no names yet...still thinking.



I'm terrible at coming up with names


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm terrible at coming up with names



yup me too, i think it runs in the family...cousin had a dog named "girl"...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and ya'll fuss at Sethus!



Whatchuu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> yup me too, i think it runs in the family...cousin had a dog named "girl"...



could name the turkey "Dinner"


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> could name the turkey "Dinner"



 _NOOOOOOO!!!!_


killing and eating animals is WRONG! they are friends not food.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> _NOOOOOOO!!!!_
> 
> 
> killing and eating animals is WRONG! they are friends not food.



Oh gawd...a PETA tree huggin moppet!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> _NOOOOOOO!!!!_
> 
> 
> killing and eating animals is WRONG! they are friends not food.



nom nom nom


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh gawd...a PETA tree huggin moppet!





SnowHunter said:


> nom nom nom






wonder if young turkeys are more tender then older ones...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder if young turkeys are more tender then older ones...



Usually how it works  Now wheres da gravy?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~groan~~
> 
> 
> lucky debil!
> ...



I am, I am but not liking it!!! While I neatly pack one box the kids pack 5 with a 1/4 full.... all wrong. Ima just hangem upside down, by their toes... out back. Sarah wants to individually wrap every single toy she owns, so they don't get "Hurt".... Yuda wants to throw the entire room in a box. Anyone seen Jack, Jose, Johnnie, or Sir Smirnoff????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 Hey sista!!



slip said:


> yup me too, i think it runs in the family...cousin had a dog named "girl"...


 had a cousin with a dog named dog......... 



boneboy96 said:


> Whatchuu talkin bout Willis?


 



boneboy96 said:


> could name the turkey "Dinner"






slip said:


> _NOOOOOOO!!!!_
> 
> 
> killing and eating *PETS* is WRONG! they are friends not food.



fixed it fer ya...............


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 6, 2010)

Drive By!

Raining here at the beach.

Hope all are having a great week

~Poof~


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> had a cousin with a dog named dog.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista!!
> 
> 
> had a cousin with a dog named dog.........
> ...



Heeeeeeey Sista! 

Guess what we finished? 
Just gotta get some hinges for the doors to go on the back then its done


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh gawd...a PETA tree huggin moppet!


some how, tree huggin & moppett just don't sound right together! 





YaraG. said:


> I am, I am but not liking it!!! While I neatly pack one box the kids pack 5 with a 1/4 full.... all wrong. Ima just hangem upside down, by their toes... out back. Sarah wants to individually wrap every single toy she owns, so they don't get "Hurt".... Yuda wants to throw the entire room in a box. Anyone seen Jack, Jose, Johnnie, or Sir Smirnoff????


I'd be tempted to do the same thing............ all of it..........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeey Sista!
> 
> Guess what we finished?
> Just gotta get some hinges for the doors to go on the back then its done
> ...



Whooo-Hooooo!!!  Looks Great!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whooo-Hooooo!!!  Looks Great!!!



Not quite what we'd originally planned.. but, it works  Didn't spend a dime on any of the material..  Now we just gotta frame and wire up a pen to it


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> some how, tree huggin & moppett just don't sound right together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would but..... look at my avatar.... they are too cute.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeey Sista!
> 
> Guess what we finished?
> Just gotta get some hinges for the doors to go on the back then its done
> ...



now get ready for COCKADOODLEDOOOOO at 4am.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> now get ready for COCKADOODLEDOOOOO at 4am.





Ian wants a rooster for an alarm clock  I said nope


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Not quite what we'd originally planned.. but, it works  Didn't spend a dime on any of the material..  Now we just gotta frame and wire up a pen to it


Make SURE you run the wire or at least have some good boards along the bottom of the pen, they'll scratch the dirt out & cause a hole for them to get out of something else to get in............ 



YaraG. said:


> I would but..... look at my avatar.... they are too cute.


true, they are, but I'd have to get them gone & just do it myself to save my own sanity.......... I only had one to contend with and she was enough to drive me crazy at times! 



slip said:


> now get ready for COCKADOODLEDOOOOO at 4am.


 mine do it all DAY long!! 



Seth carter said:


>


 well, well, well, your finger better???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Make SURE you run the wire or at least have some good boards along the bottom of the pen, they'll scratch the dirt out & cause a hole for them to get out of something else to get in............
> 
> 
> true, they are, but I'd have to get them gone & just do it myself to save my own sanity.......... I only had one to contend with and she was enough to drive me crazy at times!
> ...



its gota blister on it but dosent hurt enlessi hit it on sumfin


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ian wants a rooster for an alarm clock  I said nope



yeah the cartoons where they wake up with the sun....
LIE!
he's crowing some mornings when i get up to go hunting at 4am. 



cant wait to see how the neighbors handle a gobbler...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJlN9jdQFSc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJlN9jdQFSc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its gota blister on it but dosent hurt enlessi hit it on sumfin


Get a needle & rubbing alcohol, bust it, pour alcohol on it, neosporin, you're good to go.............. 



slip said:


> cant wait to see how the neighbors handle a gobbler...



When I had the male, he wasn't that loud.......... turned the hen out this weekend to try & see if it was her breaking the chicken eggs............ nope, evidently got some egg breaking chickens in the crowd............


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Get a needle & rubbing alcohol, bust it, pour alcohol on it, neosporin, you're good to go..............
> 
> 
> 
> When I had the male, he wasn't that loud.......... turned the hen out this weekend to try & see if it was her breaking the chicken eggs............ nope, evidently got some egg breaking chickens in the crowd............



dinner?




gotta go


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



either that or turn the culprit out with the guinea's,other roosters & turkey & let'em fend for themselves! 
later.............


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Someone turn the heat OFF please


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

finally a day I get out of work on time


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> finally a day I get out of work on time



Good to hear.... now do something about this heat since ya got nothing to do.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

It's so pretty outside... Nice and cloudy with a slight breeze.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good to hear.... now do something about this heat since ya got nothing to do.



sorry I will keep my mouth shut for a while,that should take some of the hot air out of the world.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Someone turn the heat OFF please



Yara.....there is crack in your avatar!





Now we can add replacing dryer drum roller and putting dryer back together (in working order, might I add) to OFH's list of many talents.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's so pretty outside... Nice and cloudy with a slight breeze.


Quit rubbin it in missy!!!! I've showered twice already.



jmfauver said:


> sorry I will keep my mouth shut for a while,that should take some of the hot air out of the world.....



Nahhhh not YOU.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm... seems I ran everyone off!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yara.....there is crack in your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



butt wut a cuute crack it is


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hmmm... seems I ran everyone off!



Hey again Sista!



YaraG. said:


> butt wut a cuute crack it is



She's going to kill you when she gets older....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nahhhh not YOU.



Hey I can admit it....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now we can add replacing dryer drum roller and putting dryer back together (in working order, might I add) to OFH's list of many talents.



I knew you could do it!!! 



YaraG. said:


> Quit rubbin it in missy!!!! I've showered twice already.



Hey... It gets HOT here all summer long and we get a few days of "breathable" weather. I'm gonna rub it in!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

It's 102 here!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I knew you could do it!!!



The true test will be when I put wet clothes in it.....



Resica said:


> It's 102 here!



Then it's time to change that avatar...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey again Sista!



Hey!!! 



jmfauver said:


> Hey I can admit it....



Hey to you!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's 102 here!



That is still not hot...147deg,on the flight deck of an aircraft carrier in the Persian Gulf,then we start 35 aircraft for a no-fly zone mission ...dressed like this


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey to you!!!



Hey me what


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's 102 here!



Yikes!!!



OutFishHim said:


> The true test will be when I put wet clothes in it.....



You haven't tested it yet??? Let me know how that goes...


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That is still not hot...147deg,on the flight deck of an aircraft carrier in the Persian Gulf,then we start 35 aircraft for a no-fly zone mission ...dressed like this


Ya had a sea breeze!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey me what



I was just saying hey to you!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't tested it yet??? Let me know how that goes...



Well, I know it runs and turns with no more racket....


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Then it's time to change that avatar...


That avatar has a cooling effect. I think it's near 100 up there too though.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey again Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> She's going to kill you when she gets older....


She has already given me three grey hairs


jmfauver said:


> Hey I can admit it....


That's the first step to recovery....


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I knew you could do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... It gets HOT here all summer long and we get a few days of "breathable" weather. I'm gonna rub it in!!!




 It's HOT here TOO!


Resica said:


> It's 102 here!



I'm meeeeeeltttinnnggggg!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> That avatar has a cooling effect. I think it's near 100 up there too though.



How far is that from where you live?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Ya had a sea breeze!!



154 w/ aircraft running...You are wearing fire retardant material ( that don't breathe)....Until all planes are ready there is no real breeze..then it only lasts about 30 minutes...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well, I know it runs and turns with no more racket....



Okay, so you've turned it on, but haven't put clothes in there. I understand now!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was just saying hey to you!!!



well hey you back to you....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Okay, so you've turned it on, but haven't put clothes in there. I understand now!



I knew better than to put it all back together before turning it on....

I even *unplugged* it before working on it.....


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How far is that from where you live?



175 miles!! Northwest.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> 175 miles!! Northwest.



That's a drive...


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> 154 w/ aircraft running...You are wearing fire retardant material ( that don't breathe)....Until all planes are ready there is no real breeze..then it only lasts about 30 minutes...



Hot Hot Hot!!! Too bad you weren't in the Arctic.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Some beach
Somewhere
There's a beautiful sunset burning up the atsmosphere
There's music and dancing and lovers romancing
In the salty evening air
On some beach
Somewhere
On some beach, somewhere


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> well hey you back to you....







OutFishHim said:


> I even *unplugged* it before working on it.....



Already, doing better than me. I always forget that part.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's a drive...


Takes me  about 3 and 3/4 hr ish. Headed back up to stucco this weekend!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> butt wut a cuute crack it is



"Crack is Wack" said Whitney Houston


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone read the S&S IT department thread?what are some people thinking....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Someone turn the heat OFF please


Nope, time to get acclimated girly!! 



jmfauver said:


> finally a day I get out of work on time








SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's so pretty outside... Nice and cloudy with a slight breeze.




   (pppssst, coast is clear This week AND next!!!) 



jmfauver said:


> sorry I will keep my mouth shut for a while,that should take some of the hot air out of the world.....


 ok, but don't quit typing!!!!!!!! 





OutFishHim said:


> Yara.....there is crack in your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 GREAT JOB, sista!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Anyone read the S&S IT department thread?what are some people thinking....



They're not!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> They're not!



What did you think of my response then?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> (pppssst, coast is clear This week AND next!!!)
> 
> 
> ok, but don't quit typing!!!!!!!!
> ...




I will quit talking but not typing even while eating....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What did you think of my response then?



short...sweet and to the point!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

hi yall


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> (pppssst, coast is clear This week AND next!!!)



How did you get so lucky???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> short...sweet and to the point!



I was trying to be polite without throwing him under a bus...Some f these threads have burned by backside recently and since this one was in a field I know all tooooo well I felt compelled to respond...Hopefully all who read it get what I was saying.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> hi yall



self when ya gonna let otis out?He does need to eat ya know


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

did I scare everyone off again


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Ya had a sea breeze!!



You should change your avatar Resica.  Somehow while reading how hot you are, I see snow. The two just don't go togeather.  



jmfauver said:


> 154 w/ aircraft running...You are wearing fire retardant material ( that don't breathe)....Until all planes are ready there is no real breeze..then it only lasts about 30 minutes...



Resica will never understand. 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm still here!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> You should change your avatar Resica.  Somehow while reading how hot you are, I see snow. The two just don't go togeather.
> 
> 
> 
> Resica will never understand.


[/QUOTE]

Is this the voice of experience?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

Empathy


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Empathy



Just checking,had someone stop by for a yard sale and he was an ordinance man on a carrier,just struck a good conversation....To be honest I think she understands...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm still here!!!



so you are


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so you are



Yep!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



That's going to make you dizzy!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> "Crack is Wack" said Whitney Houston


Don't belive hers lies... she hasn't kicked it yet.


Keebs said:


> Nope, time to get acclimated girly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought ya wuved me mom!?


Self! said:


> hi yall


Heyyyy Oti... i mean self.


jmfauver said:


> self when ya gonna let otis out?He does need to eat ya know



read my sig....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's going to make you dizzy!








better


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't belive hers lies... she hasn't kicked it yet.
> 
> Thought ya wuved me mom!?
> 
> ...



I have ways to free him


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

did I scare everyone in the S&S IT thread as well.....man maybe I need to just disappear for a while


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> better



Now it's bouncy!!!



jmfauver said:


> I have ways to free him



Do tell...


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just checking,had someone stop by for a yard sale and he was an ordinance man on a carrier,just struck a good conversation....To be honest I think she understands...



Who's she?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Who's she?



you


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Now it's bouncy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell...



Sorry then they won't be a secret


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you



Oh, that she!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Oh, that she!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have ways to free him


I'm waiting......


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



Please read back we have already cover this topic and we have decided it is not hot.....Oh and how are ya Tbug....I got my bash in already in the S&S IT Thread


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sorry then they won't be a secret


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm waiting......



it's a secret....You cannot talk about any action or self will be prepared for everything.....Now I have to wait until the time is right to strike...


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



Hey TbugSista!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



we was moving in until someone spilled the secret....so now we gotta


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Please read back we have already cover this topic and we have decided it is not hot.....Oh and how are ya Tbug....I got my bash in already in the S&S IT Thread



Well I'm sorry. You covered that topic BEFORE I had to lug 40 pounds of cat litter out of Walmart and then walk across the mall to pick up a game my son reserved.   

Plus, I think the a/c in my car is about to kaput. 

I just thought I'd reiterate it for ya so you wouldn't forget.  



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey TbugSista!!!



Hey Saltlickerlifesis!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> it's a secret....You cannot talk about any action or self will be prepared for everything.....Now I have to wait until the time is right to strike...



I got your back


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Gotta run.... mommy time!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we was moving in until someone spilled the secret....so now we gotta



So now you have to go fishing???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm sorry. You covered that topic BEFORE I had to lug 40 pounds of cat litter out of Walmart and then walk across the mall to pick up a game my son reserved.
> 
> Plus, I think the a/c in my car is about to kaput.
> 
> I just thought I'd reiterate it for ya so you wouldn't forget.



40pds ...I have to go to Sam's and get 3 of them every few weeks( i got 4 cats)...Man giving you a hard time is getting rough ma'am....Fell sorry for ya about the A/C but I am sure you can sit in a tree stand in this heat,so I think you can handle it....Oh I won't forget just will go away..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So now you have to go fishing???



It's a cover...don't ya know anything about covert operations...I mean someone starts whining cause they wanna help then they tell self we are coming.....back to the drawing board...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



Hey Seth!!!



jmfauver said:


> It's a cover...don't ya know anything about covert operations...I mean someone starts whining cause they wanna help then they tell self we are coming.....back to the drawing board...



Oh... I get it now.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

It is raining HARD here.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I get it now.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I get it now.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



quit hiding and take your medicine or no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

I got lost and couldn't find the driveler!!! Found it now!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

I see you keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I got lost and couldn't find the driveler!!! Found it now!!!



It's right where you left it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2010)

Whooooooooot!!!  Last night of the midnight til Saturday!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's right where you left it...



But I had forgotten where I put it.  Why are you pulling your hair out?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But I had forgotten where I put it.  Why are you pulling your hair out?



frustration wid all des women...they starting to wear on my nerves....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> frustration wid all des women...they starting to wear on my nerves....



Hmmm.... Sounds like a problem. 

How does that make you feel?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hmmm.... Sounds like a problem.
> 
> How does that make you feel?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2010)

afternoon folks.  Looks like I came in in the middle of a Smilie war...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How did you get so lucky???


I dunno, but I ain't asking, just being thankful!! 



jmfauver said:


> did I scare everyone off again


Not you tiny!!!  



YaraG. said:


> Don't belive hers lies... she hasn't kicked it yet.
> 
> Thought ya wuved me mom!?
> 
> ...


Izz do, that's why I'm telling ya to get acclimated!! 



 I EARNED it today!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It is raining HARD here.



Share just a little, PLEASE


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, but I ain't asking, just being thankful!!
> 
> 
> Not you tiny!!!
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



There, there... It'll be okay. 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks.  Looks like I came in in the middle of a Smilie war...



Hey!!!



MoonPie said:


> Share just a little, PLEASE



It didn't last long at all.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, but I ain't asking, just being thankful!!



I'm just thankful that I'm acclimated!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I'm just thankful that I'm acclimated!!



To what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> To what?



Moonpies???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now we can add replacing dryer drum roller and putting dryer back together (in working order, might I add) to OFH's list of many talents.



How much beer did this job require



Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonpies???



moonbats


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, but I ain't asking, just being thankful!!
> 
> 
> Not you tiny!!!
> ...



I am... I haven't gotten my hair done in two weeks... trying to get used to wearing a scrunchy in my hair I don't have the C.A. on full blast either. See...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> See...



all the way to the moon


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> all the way to the moon





 mine is bigger.... don't mess with me!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok who killed the driveler????


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 6, 2010)

Ya buncha slackers....an hour between posts..tsk tsk


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Ya buncha slackers....an hour between posts..tsk tsk



Now ya put your .02 in??? tsk tsk


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ok who killed the driveler????



uh...looks like you did.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I'm just thankful that I'm acclimated!!





Resica said:


> To what?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonpies???



Yes. HOQ guessed it. More like addicted!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

i just got home from an 11 hour day. I'm excused from non-participatory floggings. 
Okay, gotta forage for some supper...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> uh...looks like you did.



You were doing sooooo well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

30 to go.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

29 to go.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

28 to go....


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm on it!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Can I, Can I, Can I????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> I'm on it!!!!



Did you ever  get to start a Drivel thread, bluebelly?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can I, Can I, Can I????



I can;t remember if Res ever got to start one, Yara. Keebs beat him by 15 seconds a few days ago.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you ever  get to start a Drivel thread, bluebelly?


I did the one before last(my first) but it was yanked out from under me by a Jim Bridger type.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

I reckon(ya like that) if Yara wants to, it's ok by me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yara, are you packing up now or just getting things together for the move to Savanny?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> I did the one before last(my first) but it was yanked out from under me by a Jim Bridger type.





Thanks for the compliment. My flintlock rifle carries his nickname.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 28 to go....



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eG5h8yLh9Yw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eG5h8yLh9Yw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eG5h8yLh9Yw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eG5h8yLh9Yw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Bugsy!!
heading on a scouting expedition tomorrow afternoon. Should have a good idea of what to expect by tomorrow night.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for the compliment. My flintlock rifle carries his nickname.


You're quite welcome sir.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 6, 2010)

I finally have a minute to spare.  How is the drivel nation?


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Won't be long now!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmmm





Seth carter said:


>






Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I finally have a minute to spare.  How is the drivel nation?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I finally have a minute to spare.  How is the drivel nation?



glad to be off call at the hospital, waiting on supper to get here, and wondering what a Penn State fan in Pennsylvania is gonna name a drivel thread on a Georgia forum.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



Hows the blown up finger?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hows the blown up finger?



burnt


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> heading on a scouting expedition tomorrow afternoon. Should have a good idea of what to expect by tomorrow night.




You need to be resting that knee.   

You be careful!  





SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmmm




Stop that woman!  You channeling seth now?  

 

Hey Snowmamachickencoopbobthebuildersista!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You need to be resting that knee.
> 
> You be careful!
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

what do you ladies think of Resica's choice of drivel thread title? Sounds like a gay bar in Atlantic City to me....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



oh huuush.


----------

